# fake PC,lixus,rohm.



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

To make everyone aware of the situation on the fakes that are currently very widespread in the country.

Basically what has been happening is bulk labelless vials of oil have are being imported to the uk via china and are being labeled to order once they get here,vials are being ordered in at £1+ per vial and sold on for £6,label of request added to the vials,the oil in the vials are inert and non sterile,in otherwords plain old oil without in BA or the likes in it and no active ingredient.

Main distribution points are gathered to be so far Portsmouth,Bristol,Wigan,Manchester and a few in Scotland,so as mentioned its very widespread.

Stick with your main trusted sources guys,if a new source suddenly pops up offering you to good to be true prices on either of the three brands then the writting is on the wall for what you are buying,if your current supplier is all of a sudden able to offer you absurdly cheap prices on a product you have already been buying off him for a while again it begs questioning,use common sense people.

Pics will follow to show examples of current pro chem fakes,prochem and ROHM are in the throws of changing all labeling/packaging to further stem the problem.

On prochem traits of fakes are obvious,colouring of individual products differ in boldness,the black font is significantly thinner than gen,flip tops are smooth caps rather than the ones with ridge and flip off written on the origionals,the hologram is very dull and the embossed logo is very flat compared to the pin sharpness of origional along with embossed raised lions head/prochem logo.

Many guys have been using said products for their preps and are suddenly realising after weeks of prep why they are looking sh1t,because they are using product with no active ingredient,this as you can imagine is going to be soul destroying to those getting ready for shows,let alone those using outwith prep.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great heads up Weeman. Your friend, and friend of mine was stung with this wasnt he for the first 5 weeks of his prep so can vouch for this heads up/warning!!!! Glad he has sorted it now though


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

LETS THE BASTARDS THAT DO THIS BURN IN HELL...

THE STEROID MARKET AINT GOT PLACE FOR PEOPLE LIKE THIS...

ITS NOT CRACK OR HEROIN... MOTHERFCUKERS


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

also to add to this their are about 3 different types of fake labelling on the PC alone,some have significantly thinner writting,some much thicker than legit stuff,colouring on some is faded whilst on others its too bold,the fakes look VERY good to the unfamiliar eye.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for this mate, much appreciated


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

It's funny you should mention this, JUST been offered extremely low prices for PC and Rohm gear from a new source. Very concerning, will be getting in touch and posting back.

Need pictures ASAP mate. Great post.


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

Do we know if this shiit is limited to any particular meds from each UGL mentioned or does it concern all meds within their individual ranges?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BF200K said:


> Do we know if this shiit is limited to any particular meds from each UGL mentioned or does it concern all meds within their individual ranges?


Its looking like its exclusively the oils on al three brands,many of the sources of these fakes are unable to offer you the seemingly super awesome prices on orals as they havent been faked,so another nice give away with regards the sources who may be selling to any of you.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

On the flip side. It's ALL products that are extremely cheap. I do trust him, but its to much of a coincidence this should pop up.

The only way to find out I suppose its to run some gear?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

OK, here goes.

Real on right:










Again, real on right:










Couple more to come.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

deca in the pic is fake,note slight difference in bottle size in this particular fake.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fake hologram.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Real hologram - holograms are hard to photograph at best of times, but it can be seen that the real is sharp, plentiful in detail, and crisp compared to the fake. It is also embossed better, and feels "bumpier"


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

the pale label is fake one here.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Seen these twice myself in person last couple of days, I personally took the above photos. Both users have made no results after weeks on, although luckily no abscesses.

I cracked a vial and tasted the oil, I could detect no benzyl taste in there which raises two questions; will it be or remain sterile, and if there is no benzyl, how can there be any active dissovled? The benzyl in the mix is a co-solvent, most AAS powders simply will not stay dissolved without it... I reckon plain oil. Wouldn't cook my chips in it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pretty good looking fakes arnt they. Glad we have this thread!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Cheers for the heads up guys, I'm nearly depleted of my 2010 batches so will remain vigilant when stocking up! Shame that this sort of sh1t happens, cvnts trick, PC/rohm are very good labs and don't deserve to have their reputation undermined with a flood of dangerous Chinese fakes.


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheers for the pics, how can you tell on the rohm gear, is it with the different rubber stopper?

Thanks


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

good stuff guys! Keep us updated, mines got all the right signs tho phewww


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

my last course was npp/prop both prochem - i gained 8kg

so i know my source is good  lol..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pics of ROHM would be great.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

So from you original post are you saying that the vials are being sold for ~£6 each? Or is this what "re-sellers" are paying from the guys importing the fakes?

Surely if they are going that cheap then it is just common sense that something isn't right. Even to someone who has never bought steroids before and is unaware of what things cost (like me a few years ago when paying 2.5x what PC test goes for, for 10 amps of iranian test - bellend).

Thanks for the photos and help on spotting fakes though.

Happy to have genuine PC stuff in my draw :gun_bandana:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

rs007 said:


> OK, here goes.


Obvious difference between the two is the italic font at the top that 'pro.chem' is written in. The ascender on the 'h' is much longer on the fake. You would think after going to all that trouble they would find the same font lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good post. Scary stuff.

STICKY??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Very very little Rohm crosses my path currently, so I can't offer any advice or pics there.

On the Lixus, I stopped using 18 months or so back due to pain, always gave good results but hurt like a bastard :lol:

HOWEVER

On my return here couple months back, I did see a lot of threads saying stuff like "Lixus used to be good, but have now went to crap".

This could well be the reason...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Obvious difference between the two is the italic font at the top that 'pro.chem' is written in. The ascender on the 'h' is much longer on the fake. You would think after going to all that trouble they would find the same font lol


It all depends on how and where they've done the labels, and how even the particular printing software and hardware handles the fonts I guess, but yeah, I'm with you - it isn't exactly a Bank of England £20 note here, not the hardest thing to copy.

My theory on the holo is that you need often need to buy these things from China - it would arouse suspicion in this country by name alone, and if the person you were enquiring to googled "prochem" theyd be on to you, and the lads in blue would be taking your door off its hinges.

I think they have emailed a PHOTO of the genuine one to Mr China man, and he has had to do his best from there. Obviously you can't remove it from the bottle because it ruins it.

This would explain the definition loss there


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mitch6689 said:


> So from you original post are you saying that the vials are being sold for ~£6 each? Or is this what "re-sellers" are paying from the guys importing the fakes?
> 
> Surely if they are going that cheap then it is just common sense that something isn't right. Even to someone who has never bought steroids before and is unaware of what things cost (like me a few years ago when paying 2.5x what PC test goes for, for 10 amps of iranian test - bellend).
> 
> ...


resellers will be paying those prices mate,almost comedically they have been known to be so stupid as to say they can undercut and supply the guys selling gen prochem,and then charging upwards of ten quid+ more on individual items,thats a kind of backwards logic,tell someone you get it cheaper than person x,then charge person x's customer a tenner more than person x origionally charged for legit,fkn tools!


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good thread fellers first time using prochem this week my source has just started to stock them... Mine shows all the details of the genuine stuff though thank god.. I were worried fr a moment there lol!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Obvious difference between the two is the italic font at the top that 'pro.chem' is written in. The ascender on the 'h' is much longer on the fake. You would think after going to all that trouble they would find the same font lol


yes alot of the letters are different .......

good heads up the weeman ...........al stick to my europharma..


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

rs007 said:


> It all depends on how and where they've done the labels, and how even the particular printing software and hardware handles the fonts I guess, but yeah, I'm with you - it isn't exactly a Bank of England £20 note here, not the hardest thing to copy.
> 
> My theory on the holo is that you need often need to buy these things from China - it would arouse suspicion in this country by name alone, and if the person you were enquiring to googled "prochem" theyd be on to you, and the lads in blue would be taking your door off its hinges.
> 
> ...


All pro chem I have come across the labels come off intact, only the old prochem ones that wasnt raised broke when peeled off from what I have seen.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

1982chris1982 said:


> Good thread fellers first time using prochem this week my source has just started to stock them... Mine shows all the details of the genuine stuff though thank god.. I were worried fr a moment there lol!


Agreed, this is a useful thread. I know mine is real too but I'm still going to check it when I get home!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> All pro chem I have come across the labels come off intact, only the old prochem ones that wasnt raised broke when peeled off from what I have seen.


I was just assuming security adhesive - begs the question then - why didn't they just mail one to wherever. Or maybe they did and it was just a div that copied it 

Edit - just grabbed a bottle at random, your right, they do come off complete - hopefully this will be one of the changes when the packagin etc/changes


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

LER said:


> yes alot of the letters are different .......


Yep, that's probably the the easiest identifier for the untrained eye to for though. I'm sure a lot of people are worrying and it's probably not as easy to tell the difference when they are not side by side


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

i have just pulled the lable off some pro chem i have and it has 3 wavey lines on the vial .is thet a good thing ... :thumb: and the lable come of in 1 peice


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Great thread should be a sticky IMO, thanks for the heads up ill be checking my stuff carefully when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've heard pc are changing labels to counteract this problem.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LER said:


> i have just pulled the lable off some pro chem i have and it has 3 wavey lines on the vial .is thet a good thing ... :thumb: and the lable come of in 1 peice


yes thats a good sign bud 



C.Hill said:


> I've heard pc are changing labels to counteract this problem.


i did mention it in the opening post lol


----------



## mbff725 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry to hijack the thread lads but iv got pro chem avar here. Do they look legit? I think they are but all the stories are making me well para!!

My camera not that great either. They have been in my bag thats why the labls a bit tatty.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

It's so good that we have people like Weeman and Rs007 here to help others and make people aware of what is going on.

I personally don't use PC but if i was going to then i would certainly be referring to this thread, really gives you piece of mind.

Nice one lads.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

PC should set up a website site, just for the purpose of authentication, no sourcing, no pricing, no e-mail, just to authenticate...would probably be cheaper in the long run rather than having to change print design/labels


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I've heard pc are changing labels to counteract this problem.


Anything can be copied though , I could make copies of any label now in my own home all with correct font size and colours and as rs said you can get holograms made in china to any specification. I think this problem is more wide spread than people think.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Would you guys mind if I posted up my ROHM gear, to see if you can see any signs of fakes?

I've got Omnadec and Tren Ace. Can post up in a few hours.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Sticky please


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mbff725 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread lads but iv got pro chem avar here. Do they look legit? I think they are but all the stories are making me well para!!
> 
> My camera not that great either. They have been in my bag thats why the labls a bit tatty.


As far as we have been made aware, it is oils only, tablets haven't been faked yet. This seems to be because there are outfits in China will sell you tonnes of blank vials with fk all in for you to put your own label on because a monkey could do it with minimal equipment - money for nothing.

Tabs are a bit trickier, they rattle in shipping for one, you need a press, and its all just a lot more hassle.

The dumb guys that are reselling the fake oils can never seem to offer the same wow prices on the tabs, reason being they still have to buy genuine with them.

I'd like to think most people reselling the fake aren't aware they are selling sh1te, but instead, are just thick as fvck or greedy and refusing to believe that if it is too good to be true, then it is, simple.

I'd say from those pics your tabs are probably good to go mate


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Crazy but it was going to happen at some point , easy tempting money for someone


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

iElite said:


> Would you guys mind if I posted up my ROHM gear, to see if you can see any signs of fakes?
> 
> I've got Omnadec and Tren Ace. Can post up in a few hours.


I haven't used or seen enough Rohm to comment, but post em up, perhaps someone who is in the know can chip in.


----------



## mbff725 (Feb 24, 2012)

rs007 said:


> I'd say from those pics your tabs are probably good to go mate


Perfect mate thats reassurance enough! Cheers


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mbff725 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread lads but iv got pro chem avar here. Do they look legit? I think they are but all the stories are making me well para!!
> 
> My camera not that great either. They have been in my bag thats why the labls a bit tatty.


RS beat me to it but yeah agree they look gtg


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

As has been said...you gotta trust your source. If your source says they cant get a particular product (Usual excuse is there si a shortage or something) then be wary. If your source dont have things like tbol, halo, var, oxy, tri tren, tren test etc in stock I would re-consider who you buy from.

At the end of the day there have been many people caught out with these fakes and many of them are experienced users....

Be careful.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

What about lixus chaps

specific ly the tren ace

Many thx


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very useful for people to refer to this who get there hands on PC stuff. Great thread Weeman!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

sorebuttman said:


> What about lixus chaps
> 
> specific ly the tren ace
> 
> Many thx


Last time I used any lixus was over 18 months ago, pain was too much for me even though results were always OK - I can't help here I am afraid.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great thread chaps.

Good to know what's going on in some places

Thankfully mine are of the real variety


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Another clear sign is if you get contacted an told you are being "ripped off" - I mean you might be lol, but if you are already paying a good price, and somebody comes and slaughters that, you need to ask questions. Margins are tight in this game, on genuine stuff at least


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

rs007 said:


> As far as we have been made aware, it is oils only, tablets haven't been faked yet. This seems to be because there are outfits in China will sell you tonnes of blank vials with fk all in for you to put your own label on because a monkey could do it with minimal equipment - money for nothing.
> 
> Tabs are a bit trickier, they rattle in shipping for one, you need a press, and its all just a lot more hassle.


I have been told that people are buying the Pro-Chem tubs and filling them with whatever they like and then selling them on to the unsuspecting customer. I cannot confirm this though.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

rectus said:


> I have been told that people are buying the Pro-Chem tubs and filling them with whatever they like and then selling them on to the unsuspecting customer. I cannot confirm this though.


They're sealed though so surely if someone is handed an open tub then they will reject it? Also someone who has used PC orals should know what the colours/size of the tablets are.

I can't see fake sellers, or even people trying to sell on their empty tubs, being able to re-seal the tubs.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mitch6689 said:


> They're sealed though so surely if someone is handed an open tub then they will reject it? Also someone who has used PC orals should know what the colours/size of the tablets are.
> 
> I can't see fake sellers, or even people trying to sell on their empty tubs, being able to re-seal the tubs.


Well there are plenty of people new to the game to sell to so profits to be made. Also, I bet there is a way to reseal a tub with something like a soldering iron...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Excellent thread.

There have been rumours of prochem fakes for a while but to see examples is good.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

few jokers my way trying to sell fake pc also

not doing anyone any favours - afraid its all about individuals trying to scam as much as possible from unsuspecting guys. youd like to think in a niche sport like this most guys are more than happy to pass on genuine info on hormone manipulation, diet, training techniques to the future guys of the sport, not con people and put them off.




























not great pics but can still see the differences.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coco said:


> few jokers my way trying to sell fake pc also
> 
> not doing anyone any favours - afraid its all about individuals trying to scam as much as possible from unsuspecting guys. youd like to think in a niche sport like this most guys are more than happy to pass on genuine info on hormone manipulation, diet, training techniques to the future guys of the sport, not con people and put them off.
> 
> not great pics but can still see the differences.


Good to hear from you mate - hope all is well? Great pics!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

rectus said:


> Well there are plenty of people new to the game to sell to so profits to be made. Also, I bet there is a way to reseal a tub with something like a soldering iron...


when you buy a tub the seal is atached to the lid but not the actual tub , you would fill it up and then firmly push the lid on and then you cant pull it back off till the seal is opened.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Good to hear from you mate - hope all is well? Great pics!


haha apart from that last one i just noticed lol

yeah cant complain mate, plodding on with work - been a while since stepped foot in gym tho - im just too scarred of all the big guys and grunting now lol

hows things with you - all well i hope?

back gracing the stage any time soon bud?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

rectus said:


> I have been told that people are buying the Pro-Chem tubs and filling them with whatever they like and then selling them on to the unsuspecting customer. I cannot confirm this though.





rectus said:


> Well there are plenty of people new to the game to sell to so profits to be made. Also, I bet there is a way to reseal a tub with something like a soldering iron...


Thanks to weeman for bringing this to the attention of the members, it's a great informative, factual and helpful thread, but lets keep it that way and not start posting hearsay and rubbish about soldering irons.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mars said:


> Thanks to weeman for bringing this to the attention of the members, it's a great informative, factual and helpful thread, but lets keep it that way and not start posting hearsay and rubbish about soldering irons.


I did say I couldn't confirm it, but I felt a duty to at least put it out there.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coco said:


> haha apart from that last one i just noticed lol
> 
> yeah cant complain mate, plodding on with work - been a while since stepped foot in gym tho - im just too scarred of all the big guys and grunting now lol
> 
> ...


Im good man, but no plans to go back to stage - just training and enjoying it - well, I was until this fkn chest infection or whatever the hell it is started on me :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

rectus said:


> I did say I couldn't confirm it, but I felt a duty to at least put it out there.


Mars point tho, is that what we have put up is pretty much concrete, backed up with pics - what you have put up isn't, I don't mean that to sound ungrateful lol, please don't take it that way.

But it could just be simple marketing by a rival lab, trying to discredit etc, without evidence/pics its all a bit heresay


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

i suppose it all depends on how much you trust your source and how far along the supply chain you are.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Mars point tho, is that what we have put up is pretty much concrete, backed up with pics - what you have put up isn't, I don't mean that to sound ungrateful lol, please don't take it that way.
> 
> But it could just be simple marketing by a rival lab, trying to discredit etc, without evidence/pics its all a bit heresay


Ok fair enough guys, i'll keep it to myself... or at least out of this thread. If I take some photos of myself with a soldering iron and a suspicious face will that get me reps?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Super thread, thanks to everyone that added constructive input. Knowledge is power and now we know we can help stamp it out. Reps


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Just to let u all know this isn't a recent thing, over the last few years I've been offered products from the mainland for prices under £10 with any label of ur choice


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

didless said:


> i suppose it all depends on how much you trust your source and how far along the supply chain you are.


correct - the majority are at the bottom.

Not so long ago, many in here were getting slated for saying their rohm/prochem/lixus stuff was crap. Good to see this clears things up a little....


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

ffs just ordered prochem from my source... please say they are real.. the dbol i got off him lasttime was real but i aint used him in awhile ordered 2x tritest and another dbol.. will have pictures within 2 days


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Couldn't just be because PC have switched labels and pushed out a load of shoddy product then?

I take all this stuff with a pinch of salt, I know you say it's 'concrete' but it's just 2 different labels/vials, the story behind it isnt, Im not calling you guys liars, not at all, maybe you're right but you know me though, I'm just skeptical about all of this UGL rumour mill stuff.

I'll just steer clear of pc and Rohm full stop until I hear differently, plenty of other options that aren't being faked on the market


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

samstef said:


> ffs just ordered prochem from my source... please say they are real.. the dbol i got off him lasttime was real but i aint used him in awhile ordered 2x tritest and another dbol.. will have pictures within 2 days


If you trust your source you shouldn't have to worry about fakes and IMO if you don't trust him then you shouldn't be using him in the first place


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

JM said:


> If you trust your source you shouldn't have to worry about fakes and IMO if you don't trust him then you shouldn't be using him in the first place


Even the most experienced dealers can get caught out mate, thats not really a constructive solution


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Doink said:


> Even the most experienced dealers can get caught out mate, thats not really a constructive solution


Surely an experienced dealer would be getting It direct from PC or someone who is associated with them?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

JM said:


> Surely an experienced dealer would be getting It direct from PC or someone who is associated with them?


Lol you'd be naive to believe that mate.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Im good man, but no plans to go back to stage - just training and enjoying it - well, I was until this fkn chest infection or whatever the hell it is started on me :lol:


thats main thing mate keep enjoying it, bad news on the infection? sure there must be some miracle medication in your "medicine cabinet" lol

agree with didless totally

altho sometimes new guys just dont have the background knowledge or experience to know, and its them usually end up paying


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Doink said:


> Lol you'd be naive to believe that mate.


I guess I must be


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

weeman said:


> also to add to this their are about 3 different types of fake labelling on the PC alone,some have significantly thinner writting,some much thicker than legit stuff,colouring on some is faded whilst on others its too bold,the fakes look VERY good to the unfamiliar eye.





Doink said:


> Even the most experienced dealers can get caught out mate, thats not really a constructive solution


this


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

JM said:


> If you trust your source you shouldn't have to worry about fakes and IMO if you don't trust him then you shouldn't be using him in the first place


Agreed. Pretty easy to see the difference in the fakes anyway!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Look at most of the suppliers in ur area (could be just mine) most are Scumbags out to sell u any kind of **** for maximum profit, most of the ****ers have their own crimplers and take active product out and replace with oil


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Doink said:


> Couldn't just be because PC have switched labels and pushed out a load of shoddy product then?
> 
> I take all this stuff with a pinch of salt, I know you say it's 'concrete' but it's just 2 different labels/vials, the story behind it isnt, Im not calling you guys liars, not at all, maybe you're right but you know me though, I'm just skeptical about all of this UGL rumour mill stuff.
> 
> I'll just steer clear of pc and Rohm full stop until I hear differently, plenty of other options that aren't being faked on the market


It is concrete mate.

I know you tend to be a little conspiracy theory, and on the face of it your logic is sound; however you are not comprehending the numbers and amount of money involved. Do you seriously think PC would damage their own good name by doing this?

Believe what you want to believe mate, but not everyone is out to get you 

And yeah, avoiding PC/Rohm/Lixus altogether is one full proof way to ensure you don't get stung, just like killing yourself is a full proof way of making sure you don't get cancer


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JM said:


> If you trust your source you shouldn't have to worry about fakes and IMO if you don't trust him then you shouldn't be using him in the first place


This is really the answer, good sources should know what they are doing.


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)

ive just picked up some lixus t400 it have no holigram iv had to bottles,first 1 oily but quite clear 2nd 1 quite yellow ish just reading posts nd one of the lads said he tasted the oil what sort of taste we looking for any 1?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mat83 said:


> ive just picked up some lixus t400 it have no holigram iv had to bottles,first 1 oily but quite clear 2nd 1 quite yellow ish just reading posts nd one of the lads said he tasted the oil what sort of taste we looking for any 1?


No hologram? I wouldnt use it. Simple.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

most good suppliers should have ther finger on the button, if you know they have crimpers ect and are not decent "characters" i wouldnt be handing over any hard earned, just my opinion.

the dead giveaway can be the price - in this time with funds being so tight, be offered something so cheap can sound great - but price can only ever get so low.

the old, if its to good to be true, stands imo.

plus tends just to be bottles, orals seems to be unaffected, hinting to the set up can teven have a pill press.

end of day everyone is entitled to there own opinion, but id just be wary of mega cheap offers

atleast this thread higglights some of the differences which can be used for reference, and help guys out


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JM said:


> I guess I must be


Yes come back when you know what you're taking about ffs pmsl


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

rs007 said:


> It is concrete mate.
> 
> I know you tend to be a little conspiracy theory, and on the face of it your logic is sound; however you are not comprehending the numbers and amount of money involved. Do you seriously think PC would damage their own good name by doing this?
> 
> ...


No I'm not saying that mate but they've been getting a slating of late anyway, orals are getting bad feedback, I can say from experience that the NPP is underdosed, that's the only oil I've used from PC the last couple of months so I can't comment on the rest but IMO a few of their products have been shoddy of late.

Now there's plenty of whoring for every lab on the net, again not referring to this thread, I know you're a good bloke but and rumours of fakes on a shoddy batch being spread by pc, followed by a swift label change would absolve them of all guilt.... Thus tey retain there customer base and the unscrupulous slangy eyed folk thousands of miles away get the blame.... wouldn't really surprise me, it's not the first time it's happened is it?

Just another view as let's face it, there's a sh1tload of pc and Rohm **** lickers about on every forum... And every lab of course. Part and parcel.

But then on the other hand, some d1ck getting a few thousand vials made, filling them with rapeseed and selling them at 20 quid a pop wouldn't either.

The worlds full of bastards at the end of the day but anyway, as my old man used to say " if it looks like sh1t and smells like sh1t, you don't need to taste it to find out "

I'll just avoid it all together, plenty of other labs producing the same stuff.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

So no ones copying WC then !!!


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

don1 said:


> So no ones copying WC then !!!


No... Not to my knowledge. Let me know if you find any though as Its always good to hear.

But the lab you mentioned (for whatever reason) are just one of many other alternatives id consider, I prob won't be using them either as again, bit of shoddy feedback of late on certain products but I'm sure you can find that yourself on any forum if you're interested.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Doink said:


> No I'm not saying that mate but they've been getting a slating of late anyway, orals are getting bad feedback, I can say from experience that the NPP is underdosed, that's the only oil I've used from PC the last couple of months so I can't comment on the rest but IMO a few of their products have been shoddy of late.
> 
> Now there's plenty of whoring for every lab on the net, again not referring to this thread, I know you're a good bloke but and rumours of fakes on a shoddy batch being spread by pc, followed by a swift label change would absolve them of all guilt.... Thus tey retain there customer base and the unscrupulous slangy eyed folk thousands of miles away get the blame.... wouldn't really surprise me, it's not the first time it's happened is it?
> 
> ...


I actually wouldnt be surprised...

The guys that own these labs are money motivated... Every 10k bottles 2-3k sent out with a different kind of label and blaming it being a fake is a good way of maximising profits...

I know how much the raws cost and how huge the profit margin is anyway; but all remember with the olympics coming up and busts happening left right centre; even the fact that a huge haul of raws were seized at a uk airport a few weeks ago according to a friend who works for UKBA, im sure we will now see products getting worse in terms of dosage and quality...

Its a visious cycle; and you really think the lab owners care about you????


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Doink:2913871 said:


> Lol you'd be naive to believe that mate.


You'd be naive to buy anything from some cnut you don't trust and if an "experienced dealer" as JM put it isn't getting it direct or from somebody associated with, and doesn't know what's goin on with the brand he's moving then how experienced could they really be


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Doink said:


> No... Not to my knowledge. Let me know if you find any though as Its always good to hear.
> 
> But the lab you mentioned (for whatever reason) are just one of many other alternatives id consider, I prob won't be using them either as again, bit of shoddy feedback of late on certain products but I'm sure you can find that yourself on any forum if you're interested.


Thanks for the heads up of the the printer,lol,

Seriously WC are a good lab used them plenty of times. They've fcuked there labels a few times but always been good !!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

My PC test 300 is defo real. I have put on 14lb in 5 weeks on 400mg. Not sure of bf but still in 32'' jeans.

Might add first Test cycle.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I know its all conspiracy theory but then again its funny how the labs supposedly owned by the same people rohm and prochem were targetted by the chinese lollll


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I know its all conspiracy theory but then again its funny how the labs supposedly owned by the same people rohm and prochem were targetted by the chinese lollll


Yeh let's blame the ****** everyone esle does ,


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

whos WC?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

samstef said:


> whos WC?


WildCat - was using their Tren A last year, very good lab imo


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I know its all conspiracy theory but then again its funny how the labs supposedly owned by the same people rohm and prochem were targetted by the chinese lollll


so whats lixus got to do with it then? lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wildcat


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

m575 said:


> so whats lixus got to do with it then? lol


Nothing apparently !!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Lixus i wouldnt bother with; as theyve been **** for quite a while now...

Its basic business sense; if youve got a setup manufacturing copious amounts of steroids; whats stopping you from having a different label and similar products...

The business aspect of this is end user will use either pro-chem or rohm; both still putting money into the owners pocket... Its not unusual for more than 1 lab to be owned by 1 person...

Also look at genesis and sukhmvit for example; i cant remember which1 but 1 of them doesnt stock tren and its pharma grade according to mims whereas the other with surprisingly the same packaging stocks tren and everything...


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

cool... wow... ill recieve my stuff friday.. ima be hella mad if its fake srsface


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> You'd be naive to buy anything from some cnut you don't trust and if an "experienced dealer" as JM put it isn't getting it direct or from somebody associated with then how experienced could they really be


Lol ok pal, every established dealer buys direct then eh? and there's very few who are purely 'resellers'

I must be fvcking stupid to think otherwise, lol fvck me.

I suppose you know exactly how many hands your vials passed through before it gets to you then? Do you get tracking from pc hq?


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't seen any new lixus stuff in a while, only old stock.

I assumed they were done?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

YOU KNOW WHAT I SAY....

FCUK ALL YOU UGL MOFOS... WE SHOULD HAVE A BODYBUILDERS PARLIMENT WHICH DECIDES WHO SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO OWN A UGL LOL....

IF THEY ARE 100% IN IT FOR MAKING THE SUPERIOR PRODUCT THEN IM ALL FOR IT; WHEN THEY START ****ING AROUND TO MAKE MONEY IM ALL GUNS BLAZING FCUK THEM...

PHARMA PHARMA PHARMA....


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT I SAY....
> 
> FCUK ALL YOU UGL MOFOS... WE SHOULD HAVE A BODYBUILDERS PARLIMENT WHICH DECIDES WHO SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO OWN A UGL LOL....
> 
> ...


wait wut?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Mat83 said:


> View attachment 76680


Bro no need to chew into the vial lol...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT I SAY....
> 
> FCUK ALL YOU UGL MOFOS... WE SHOULD HAVE A BODYBUILDERS PARLIMENT WHICH DECIDES WHO SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO OWN A UGL LOL....
> 
> ...


WHAT?


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)

sorry lads wrong angle but that the stuff iv just got 1 on the right had holigram on it that was my first course but recently just got t400 it has no holigram but iv been told that not all lixus has holigrams on it,what u lot think


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)

lol couldnt get the pin in far anuf so had to take the nashers to the vial


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Doink:2914011 said:


> Lol ok pal, every established dealer buys direct then eh? and there's very few who are purely 'resellers'
> 
> I must be fvcking stupid to think otherwise, lol fvck me.
> 
> I suppose you know exactly how many hands your vials passed through before it gets to you then? Do you get tracking from pc hq?


Any dealer worth trusting would by direct or from an associate that's what I'm saying. In terms of the amount of hands my vials have touched before I get my hands on them.... Well.... It's not many

I'm very confident in what my source tells me mate I trust him I don't need no tracking


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Doink said:


> No I'm not saying that mate but they've been getting a slating of late anyway, orals are getting bad feedback, I can say from experience that the NPP is underdosed, that's the only oil I've used from PC the last couple of months so I can't comment on the rest but IMO a few of their products have been shoddy of late.
> 
> Now there's plenty of whoring for every lab on the net, again not referring to this thread, I know you're a good bloke but and rumours of fakes on a shoddy batch being spread by pc, followed by a swift label change would absolve them of all guilt.... Thus tey retain there customer base and the unscrupulous slangy eyed folk thousands of miles away get the blame.... wouldn't really surprise me, it's not the first time it's happened is it?
> 
> ...


im in the fortunate position of not having taken any gear (cycles) now for 14 months. and before that i ws on pretty much constant for 7 years-ish with maybe small 4 week breaks here and there.

but every now and then, 4 time s to be exact through the last 12 months ive shot 1ml of pc t300, 1ml test prop, and 1 ml of t400. each with 3months between, without fail, as my natural test is probably so low from past use/abuse but my libido has increae massively. thats PROPER massivley. with the like of test300 having noticable effect within 3 days

now in a faceless internet poster with for all people know possibly every conceivable vested interest that anyone that can come up with to throw at me - but my experiences speak volumes, to myself atleast. it confirms in my head at least there products are what i think they are.

with bad experiences in the past of extreme PIP, and some labs leaving me smelling like a chemical factory - i stick with what i know works

sure many other feel same about there own preffred labs, and id say to them if happy with what you have then stick with it. why would you change from a set up your pleased with to an unknown? i wouldnt, just my preffered in this case is pc.

and im well entitled to make this conclusion.

a lot of internet slating esp on forums is from guys with vested interests one way or another, cheap shot tactics imo.

so many times ive heard "my oxys will put " stone on you" brand xyz are sh8te, in blatant sales lies to can unsuspecting victims - disreputeing other labs just draws attention to suspect motives imo, and not the kind of guys id be happy trusting.

my 2p lol, maybe to the disgust of some others haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thank fcuk for this thread .

now i no its real pro-chem gear thats giving me the worst pip ever :lol:

theres me thinking it was fake ....


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Breda said:


> Any dealer worth trusting would by direct or from an associate that's what I'm saying. In terms of the amount of hands my vials have touched before I get my hands on them.... Well.... It's not many
> 
> I'm very confident in what my source tells me mate I trust him I don't need no tracking


 these ****ers will be out there somewhere watching this and no doubt changing the design as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

This Lixus is legit if this helps

View attachment 76681


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)

this prob sound daffed but sould there be a certain taste


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Doink said:


> No I'm not saying that mate but they've been getting a slating of late anyway, orals are getting bad feedback, I can say from experience that the NPP is underdosed, that's the only oil I've used from PC the last couple of months so I can't comment on the rest but IMO a few of their products have been shoddy of late.
> 
> Now there's plenty of whoring for every lab on the net, again not referring to this thread, I know you're a good bloke but and rumours of fakes on a shoddy batch being spread by pc, followed by a swift label change would absolve them of all guilt.... Thus tey retain there customer base and the unscrupulous slangy eyed folk thousands of miles away get the blame.... wouldn't really surprise me, it's not the first time it's happened is it?
> 
> ...


World def full of cvnts, thats true - but its also got a fair few decent guys running around too.

Now, you can either believe me, and not question how where or why I might know this info - or you can cast armchair doubt over what I am telling you - your choice


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I know its all conspiracy theory but then again its funny how the labs supposedly owned by the same people rohm and prochem were targetted by the chinese lollll


No one is saying targetted by chinese, please read, fully understand, and know what you are talking about before littering an informative thread with your ramblings.

You know they are owned by same people for a fact do you?

Other labs have been targetted, WC not so far as I have heard, but then, they use 20ml vials do they not?


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)

does that have a holigram on that bud nd my start -expire is 2011-2017 does that sound normal


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT I SAY....
> 
> FCUK ALL YOU UGL MOFOS... WE SHOULD HAVE A BODYBUILDERS PARLIMENT WHICH DECIDES WHO SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO OWN A UGL LOL....
> 
> ...


lol - and you think pharma isn't faked just as widely if not more so?

hahaha we got a bright one here :lol:

Some of the pharma fakes are that good even the NHS are getting duped.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

So what are pc doing about it ? Telling their resellers to stop selling so they can filter out the culprits ??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

shotgun said:


> these ****ers will be out there somewhere watching this and no doubt changing the design as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!


These ****ers might just be getting shut down as we speak, hence why this thread surfaced? Food for thought?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

don1:2914088 said:


> So what are pc doing about it ? Telling their resellers to stop selling so they can filter out the culprits ??


 :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

don1 said:


> So what are pc doing about it ? Telling their resellers to stop selling so they can filter out the culprits ??


I think given the characters, the industry, the legality and the money involved - it would be unwise to start discussing what is being done about this. There isn't exactly going to be a public enquiry lol


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

coco said:


> im in the fortunate position of not having taken any gear (cycles) now for 14 months. and before that i ws on pretty much constant for 7 years-ish with maybe small 4 week breaks here and there.
> 
> but every now and then, 4 time s to be exact through the last 12 months ive shot 1ml of pc t300, 1ml test prop, and 1 ml of t400. each with 3months between, without fail, as my natural test is probably so low from past use/abuse but my libido has increae massively. thats PROPER massivley. with the like of test300 having noticable effect within 3 days
> 
> ...


Agree with your sentiment entirely mate.

Its exactly my point, anything can be said in this environment, if the right people like it or back The statement then it goes down as gospel... Those people might all be Sh1tting in the same trap. This isn't specifically directed at this discussion but goes for any lab talk, especially on the Internet but even in gyms it can be quite prevalent.

Everything should be taken with a pinch of salt, stick with what you know and if you don't know fvck all then cross your fingers.

Bodybuilding is full of liars, we all know this, it also transfers to the drug dealers fuelling it.

People will make up their own minds, I personally minimise the risk and stick to what I know as well.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I think given the characters, the industry, the legality and the money involved - it would be unwise to start discussing what is being done about this. There isn't exactly going to be a public enquiry lol


I hear Lord Leveson's a bit busy this week.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

rs007 said:


> lol - and you think pharma isn't faked just as widely if not more so?
> 
> hahaha we got a bright one here :lol:
> 
> Some of the pharma fakes are that good even the NHS are getting duped.


Its all about trusting your source...

I actually get all my pharma bits direct from the pharmacys in pakistan; never once have i got a fake... Always been brilliant; in regards to european branded pharma gear have a source again in greece and turkey for primos...

Which is the main concern and problem in this thread also...

Steroid dealers im sure normally would not change suppliers coz of things like price, confidentiality, consistency etc etc... Its a business were if your workin with something and all is going well why would you change; you wont really need to... Dealers should be wary of new people offering them **** cheaper than there currently getting lol...

A person who sells steroids has his reputation at stake and wouldnt want to sell bunk gear and make a quick profit for a few weeks and **** up what potentially is a £1000s a week busienss...

shall we hunt for these counterfitters...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

rs007 said:


> I think given the characters, the industry, the legality and the money involved - it would be unwise to start discussing what is being done about this. There isn't exactly going to be a public enquiry lol


Nothing but a Gangsters Partyyyy lol...


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I got the call today from my source about the thread who I have been used and trusted for years for my pc stock, stick with your current source/lab(pc) and you are protecting yourself. And by changing now and risking a new source or products only make the sales man happy, and your left wondering why you shrinking and not growing/maintaining. These copy's have been talked about over last few weeks and glad the post has come up with the pictures, thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rs007 said:


> It all depends on how and where they've done the labels, and how even the particular printing software and hardware handles the fonts I guess, but yeah, I'm with you - it isn't exactly a Bank of England £20 note here, not the hardest thing to copy.
> 
> My theory on the holo is that you need often need to buy these things from China - it would arouse suspicion in this country by name alone, and if the person you were enquiring to googled "prochem" theyd be on to you, and the lads in blue would be taking your door off its hinges.
> 
> ...


F**K me though... you need to have an old bottle at home to compare!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

rs007 said:


> lol - and you think pharma isn't faked just as widely if not more so?
> 
> hahaha we got a bright one here :lol:
> 
> Some of the pharma fakes are that good even the NHS are getting duped.


since when do the NHS start buying from the local gym? haha NHS would go to company itself not a 'middle man'

by this i mean the proper protocols would be enforced


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

don1 said:


> So no ones copying WC then !!!


Probably one of the easiest labs to copy, with their ****ty labelling lol. Unless it's changed since I last used.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> Probably one of the easiest labs to copy, with their ****ty labelling lol. Unless it's changed since I last used.


nope lol


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

This is like the Murdoch's squirming at the select committee......superb reading.

They have fuked up big time and are almost beyond rescue..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

test results need to be provided or this thread is bs .

how many times do you see threads starting with , im using gear x and nothings happened , then comes the diet flaming .

prove these fakes ...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jonsey911 said:


> since when do the NHS start buying from the local gym? haha NHS would go to company itself not a 'middle man'
> 
> by this i mean the proper protocols would be enforced


Im hoping that post was a joke.

Where did I say the NHS buy if a guy in the gym? I said they had been duped. Look beyond your own goldfish bowl if you can - the counterfiet industry is massive, and ranges from our end, right through to the corporate level.

There was actually a documentary on a while back about total fake GH in uk pharmacies, and other high value drugs have been implicated. Where there is money to be made, it will be faked - and there is more moeny to be made faking pharma than there is faking UGL, because muppets still believe pharma is untouchable and pay silly prices.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ewen said:


> test results need to be provided or this thread is bs .
> 
> how many times do you see threads starting with , im using gear x and nothings happened , then comes the diet flaming .
> 
> prove these fakes ...


Test result or thread is BS? OK, use them - but these bottles highlighted were NOT made by prochem.

Knock yourself out

Seen many a faked lab result too as it happens - i'll knock one up if it helps :lol: - but I base my findings in the real world...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Slight of hand said:


> This is like the Murdoch's squirming at the select committee......superb reading.
> 
> They have fuked up big time and are almost beyond rescue..


Who has fkd up big time?

If you mean counterfieters you are spot on


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Im hoping that post was a joke.
> 
> Where did I say the NHS buy if a guy in the gym? I said they had been duped. Look beyond your own goldfish bowl if you can - the counterfiet industry is massive, and ranges from our end, right through to the corporate level.
> 
> There was actually a documentary on a while back about total fake GH in uk pharmacies, and other high value drugs have been implicated. Where there is money to be made, it will be faked - and there is more moeny to be made faking pharma than there is faking UGL, because muppets still believe pharma is untouchable and pay silly prices.


alright mate keep your tight black speedo knickers on, i dont work there


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jonsey911 said:


> alright mate keep your tight black speedo knickers on, i dont work there


 

Maybe I need to loosen them off a bit :lol:

Been a long day for some reason...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Bro cancer drugs, hgh etc are high value drugs...

Ive got a background in wholesale pharma drugs and the cost price on a 36iu pfizer pen from a supplier i used to work with in europe was 735euros...

There was a guy that had an established pharma wholesale business in windsor; drove a bentley and was in his 60s...

He got a cancer drug made in china and imported over and had a place were he packaged it identical to the original... He then sold this drug at normal value making massive profits; it was only when a pharmacist noticed something very preculuar about a very small aspect of the packaging... i think it was the shade of colours used; he notified the mhra...

the guy was sentenced 8 years...

Corporate level counterfitting is rife...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1374968/Peter-Gillespie-jailed-peddling-72-000-packs-dodgy-drugs-UK-healthcare-market-EUs-worst-fake-medicine-scam.html

Heres the story...


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Jonsey911 said:


> since when do the NHS start buying from the local gym? haha NHS would go to company itself not a 'middle man'
> 
> by this i mean the proper protocols would be enforced


not the first time fake medicine has been available found in nhs mate

and the nhs dont use the likes of paki organon sus, iranian test e. these may well be made under licencse of organon, but when i think of karachi in pakistan and the surronding area, id honestly reckon your better with a reputble ug lab

the org sus and iranian test e have survived so long on a reputation from the past - thats not fact but it is from my experience and thought process -quite prepaired to be proved wrong, but as it stands its my conclusion


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Read This... Shocking...


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

is there any diffrence in the cap or are they the same.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it's simple now don't buy PC !!!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> View attachment 76682
> 
> 
> Read This... Shocking...


wow! that is shocking


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Bro cancer drugs, hgh etc are high value drugs...
> 
> Ive got a background in wholesale pharma drugs and the cost price on a 36iu pfizer pen from a supplier i used to work with in europe was 735euros...
> 
> ...


i work in pharma - i concur this goes on for sure. It happened when i worked for a big Danish company some are familiar with.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

don1 said:


> I think it's simple now don't buy PC !!!


Never had a problem with their products tbh. I'm believing the whole copies story, I mean it's believable, they are one of the UK's biggest labs. I'll just be more vigilant and keep older vials for reference for the time being.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> View attachment 76682
> 
> 
> Read This... Shocking...


Fvck that makes me paranoid, with all the dosh I spend with UP/ADC, I rely on this industry and you just can't be certain about anything it seems!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

don1:2914324 said:


> I think it's simple now don't buy PC !!!


Why if when its quite easy to tell a fake from the genuine product. It's already been said if its being sold for silly money then leave it alone


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Test result or thread is BS? OK, use them - but these bottles highlighted were NOT made by prochem.
> 
> Knock yourself out
> 
> Seen many a faked lab result too as it happens - i'll knock one up if it helps :lol: - but I base my findings in the real world...


this whole thread means nothing without evidence .

ok so far a font is different a vial is different the hologram is a little different , these things can not be 100% all the time , ugl do not have QC in place so slight differing like listed can and do happen .

why should anyone trust what you say ?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Breda said:


> Why if when its quite easy to tell a fake from the genuine product. It's already been said if its being sold for silly money then leave it alone


so people up there prices and make more?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

coco said:


> not the first time fake medicine has been available found in nhs mate
> 
> and the nhs dont use the likes of paki organon sus, iranian test e. these may well be made under licencse of organon, but when i think of karachi in pakistan and the surronding area, id honestly reckon your better with a reputble ug lab
> 
> the org sus and iranian test e have survived so long on a reputation from the past - thats not fact but it is from my experience and thought process -quite prepaired to be proved wrong, but as it stands its my conclusion


Ok bro, here it goes...

Im not trying to be the cleverest fcuker here but im a pakistani and have done busienss with wholesalers/distributors, manufactureres in the pakistani pharma industry in my past career...

Now this is how it works; when drugs are manufactured in the uk we have so many factors which actually have affect on the final price; the price which we dont see as we pay a small amount on the nhs etc... Why do you think docs try so hard not to put people on hrt etc... The wholesale price for testosterone amps cant remember which brand as its been a few years; to a pharmacy is around £40something....

In pakistan i have personally visited a few factories; these factories are state of the art facilities some of which even produce there own APIs (Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients)... Now Medipharm who produce Testoviron on behalf of schering; obs pharmatec who produce on behalf of organon and zafa who produce testonon are big pharma conpanies in pak...

The cost of these drugs are small and the fact that people pay for there medicane in pakistan means the drugs need to be more affordable...

Thereas loads of fake drugs in pak; but this doesnt mean the companies producing the real stuff are also doing the counterfitting...

In the uk on the other hand our drugs costs are invoiced to the government; which means companies take advantage coz there invoices are just paid... The goverment tends to use well known brands such as bayer, organon abbott etc; theres an element of corruption on this level also and many back handers are paid to make sure goverment doesnt switch brands; now thats another story...

its a dog eat dog world... and money makes the world go round... remember that...

When dealing with zafa for many drugs i had exported to a client of mine in zimbabwe i had a conference call with 1 of there sales agents a very well educated american to be exact... He also told me that the testosterone blend they produce known as testonon has its APIs raws imported from italy... a company called www.steroid.it they produce all hormone apis for many of the big names across the world...

Im in no way affiliated with these companies and i wish i was lol; emagine the supply of gear lollllllll....

What im trying to say is if you have the ability to purchase the real product from pakitan you have nothing to worry about in regards to quality etc...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Why if when its quite easy to tell a fake from the genuine product. It's already been said if its being sold for silly money then leave it alone


Yep, there is no fool proof plan with the legitimatecy of blackmarket AAS, just got to judge as best we can and ultimately we have to stick it and see!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jonsey911:2914355 said:


> so people up there prices and make more?


Mate not everyone is a cnut


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Last time I used any lixus was over 18 months ago, pain was too much for me even though results were always OK - I can't help here I am afraid.


thx

But the thread says PC, ROhM, lixus fakes


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Ok bro, here it goes...
> 
> Im not trying to be the cleverest fcuker here but im a pakistani and have done busienss with wholesalers/distributors, manufactureres in the pakistani pharma industry in my past career...
> 
> ...


thanks for some info there mate, always good to hear other side of coin. for that i thank you

but obv the cost of labour is why these pharma companies set up in such countries - to minimise cost and maximise prfit - its buisness.

i was actually under the imression that organon didnt even have a current lab in karachi. its a country and region with extreme political unrest and links with terrorism (which is speculation) i counjer up images of poor paid workers in ramshakle labes lol, which obviously isnt true

but when you see the price compared to uk made sus - is this just down to labour costs then?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Breda said:


> Mate not everyone is a cnut


that sounded like i was being a cnut, i wasnt lol just saying.

if someone bought bulk that didnt take gear and was just in it to make money and saw that once bought were fake (assuming he would even find out), he would sell them anyway, wouldnt you, no way would you chuck them its stilll your money even to break even.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

coco said:


> thanks for some info there mate, always good to hear other side of coin. for that i thank you
> 
> but obv the cost of labour is why these pharma companies set up in such countries - to minimise cost and maximise prfit - its buisness.
> 
> ...


No bro... 1 thing we dont see being the general public is what happens behind doors with goverment officials... Remember that pharma companies have a massive emphasis on the world...

In the uk hospitals etc get budgets to work with which are renewed every year; meaning when wholesalers sell drugs to hospital etc; they just invoice them and are paid...

Im sure if people in uk had to pay for every drug prices will be a bit low... Also the cost of manufacture must be higher with costs in uk accumulating in £s...

Labour costs; corruption to an extent as the drug companies can get away with it...

HAAHAHAHA the kids you see making guns in war torn countries are not the same people that make the drugs lol...

Yeh but large pharma companies are still in pak; even though organon outsource sustanon; abbott laboratories a large company used to also produce it also... large pharma companies have presence in every country... The fact that a drug with the same ingredients can be cheaper in a country were they cant really ask for big money means the fcukers take advantage were ever they can...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jonsey911:2914476 said:


> that sounded like i was being a cnut, i wasnt lol just saying.
> 
> if someone bought bulk that didnt take gear and was just in it to make money and saw that once bought were fake (assuming he would even find out), he would sell them anyway, wouldnt you, no way would you chuck them its stilll your money even to break even.


You didn't come over like a cnut bud

Tbf tho I wouldn't buy from somebody who didn't use themself


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

all mine legit, cheers for pics guys


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Breda said:


> You didn't come over like a cnut bud
> 
> Tbf tho I wouldn't buy from somebody who didn't use themself


thats true but people who sell and ship cocaine at the top end wont be taking there gear, not everyone in the chain will be taking juice either, some people are just in it for the money.

some have the luck to chose you there buying from, some dont


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> No bro... 1 thing we dont see being the general public is what happens behind doors with goverment officials... Remember that pharma companies have a massive emphasis on the world...
> 
> In the uk hospitals etc get budgets to work with which are renewed every year; meaning when wholesalers sell drugs to hospital etc; they just invoice them and are paid...
> 
> ...


but where do thes dugs, eg tests end up being used as medicines?

its certainly noy in the uk

just supply countries where there budget for natioanl health is not so large?

and if the products origionating from places like that are of equal quality why dont our health authoroties take up on the cheaper products available

geniune question


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good thread very usefull info cheers RS and Weeman

also alot of nonsense being sprouted by a few but hey ho never mind we are all happy Kowing we havent being spanked for our cash and know we are going to see results


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

coco said:


> but where do thes dugs, eg tests end up being used as medicines?
> 
> its certainly noy in the uk
> 
> ...


Testosterone is used in wasting diseases like aids were growth of muscle mass and strength, increased bone density and strength, and stimulation of linear growth and bone maturation is requried; im sure it is... Correct me if im wrong...

To get a drug on the wholesale market in the uk and available to people on the NHS; you have to apply for marketing authorisation as well as have clinical studies done to make sure the products are of uk standard...

Ive used british cambridge sustanon before and its the dogs bollocks; but then again ive used zafa testonon and that was dogs bollocks aswell...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jonsey911:2914537 said:


> thats true but people who sell and ship cocaine at the top end wont be taking there gear, not everyone in the chain will be taking juice either, some people are just in it for the money.
> 
> some have the luck to chose you there buying from, some dont


Fair point mate


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Testosterone is used in wasting diseases like aids were growth of muscle mass and strength, increased bone density and strength, and stimulation of linear growth and bone maturation is requried; im sure it is... Correct me if im wrong...
> 
> To get a drug on the wholesale market in the uk and available to people on the NHS; you have to apply for marketing authorisation as well as have clinical studies done to make sure the products are of uk standard...
> 
> Ive used british cambridge sustanon before and its the dogs bollocks; but then again ive used zafa testonon and that was dogs bollocks aswell...


no offence ive a full understanding of how hormone manipultaion from trt to contraception is used and most of its applicaions

but my question is why are the tests produced so cheaply in middle eastern countries and meet organon liceence specs, whay are they not used in the uk as medicines?

ive a good idea why its the case, but if you can prove otherwise aim all ears bud?


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Jonsey911 said:


> thats true but people who sell and ship cocaine at the top end wont be taking there gear, *not everyone in the chain will be taking juice either, some people are just in it for the money.*
> 
> some have the luck to chose you there buying from, some dont


That will be the ones at the very top. Not the non-executive directors desperatly trying to save the brand in order to keep their bonuses.

Expect a rebranding soon....launch, growth, saturation, maturity, decline...

Lesson is - just to try not to fall on your sword.


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> That will be the ones at the very top. Not the non-executive directors desperatly trying to save the brand in order to keep their bonuses.
> 
> Expect a rebranding soon....launch, growth, saturation, maturity, decline...
> 
> Lesson is - just to try not to fall on your sword.


Spot on imo  the rebranding I mean unless peps .......... This


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Cheers for the pics and info guys, just checked my tren and its legit....the side effects I'm getting is also a good sign! :thumb:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

coco said:


> no offence ive a full understanding of how hormone manipultaion from trt to contraception is used and most of its applicaions
> 
> but my question is why are the tests produced so cheaply in middle eastern countries and meet organon liceence specs, whay are they not used in the uk as medicines?
> 
> ive a good idea why its the case, but if you can prove otherwise aim all ears bud?


you tell me your account and why you think so?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> you tell me your account and why you think so?


my veiw - which im fully prpeaired to accept could be wrong is - that these medicines produced in such countries do not meet the requirments set by any authorising body in the uk for use as medicies in this country at least.

agree/disagree?

otherwise i cant see why theyd choose the same medicines at inflated prices, due to labour/ingrediant/manufacture procesess

your thoughts?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

coco said:


> my veiw - which im fully prpeaired to accept could be wrong is - that these medicines produced in such countries do not meet the requirments set by any authorising body in the uk for use as medicies in this country at least.
> 
> agree/disagree?
> 
> ...


yeh bro, true to an extent its all fcked up everywere...

but honestly bro as a user i cant see ay difference between some of the products...

Is thereanyway we can all contribute towards testing some samples of pharma gear and ugl...

We need some1 trustworthy like ausbuilt who will collect all payment and get the relavant test done from sumwere...

would be excellent to know actual results...


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Why if when its quite easy to tell a fake from the genuine product. It's already been said if its being sold for silly money then leave it alone


Ok so what if im a dodgy fvcking del boy dealer and I decide to sell my fakes at around the going rate?

some tit who doesn't know his **** from his elbow but has a vague idea of the costs involved, sees your comment and thinks, ah I see so because I'm paying the going rate and not 6 quid a vial it's all sound! Then spunks a couple of hundred quid on sh1te product?

Not such a Simple solution for him is it?

Sounds less like a solution and more like falsified ramblings of somebody sh1tting it about being undercut....

Im Not saying you are of course, just saying it could be misconstrued that way


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

tbh mate ive bee n the mule for testing and come to my own cocnlcusions - which im aware can differ fro person to person

but results ive felt myself and results ive seen in first time users - like my point from the start - is "pharma" stuff like weve been discussing is of a lesser qualty than a decent uk ugl

im aware others veiws maybe different - but from what ive seen/experienced, i would use a decent ug, pc in my case for more consistant results than eithe karachi sus or iranian test e. which was my point from the beginning tbh

im sure others will disagree, but that doesnt upset me


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

coco said:


> tbh mate ive bee n the mule for testing and come to my own cocnlcusions - which im aware can differ fro person to person
> 
> but results ive felt myself and results ive seen in first time users - like my point from the start - is "pharma" stuff like weve been discussing is of a lesser qualty than a decent uk ugl
> 
> ...


agree with you totally bro... every1s different...

hence before i only used to use my own homebrew and i know i was getting 100% pukka gear... Will need to start doing that again...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

COCO BTW AWESOME QUADS... IF PROCHEM GETS YOU QUADS LIKE THAT....

I WANT SOME OF THAT... LOLLLLL


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> agree with you totally bro... every1s different...
> 
> hence before i only used to use my own homebrew and i know i was getting 100% pukka gear... Will need to start doing that again...


deffo would never go back to using test from A UGL or Pharma after using my homebrew test

Ive nothing against UGL's or Pharma and have used and will continue to use both rohm and pro chem


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> deffo would never go back to using test from A UGL or Pharma after using my homebrew test
> 
> Ive nothing against UGL's or Pharma and have used and will continue to use both rohm and pro chem


Yo rick; what you made homebrew so far?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Yo rick; what you made homebrew so far?


Just test enathate buddy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Doink:2914791 said:


> Ok so what if im a dodgy fvcking del boy dealer and I decide to sell my fakes at around the going rate?
> 
> some tit who doesn't know his **** from his elbow but has a vague idea of the costs involved, sees your comment and thinks, ah I see so because I'm paying the going rate and not 6 quid a vial it's all sound! Then spunks a couple of hundred quid on sh1te product?
> 
> ...


That's just the chance we take buyin from an unregulated market. Your source should be up to date with what ever the fcuk is goin on surrounding what's happening with their lab I.e fakes... If they ain't then they're not exactly the most trust worthy or reliable person to be handing over your hard earned to imo but as said if gear is being sold for silly money you know to leave it alone


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> That's just the chance we take buyin from an unregulated market. Your source should be up to date with what ever the fcuk is goin on surrounding what's happening with their lab I.e fakes... If they ain't then they're not exactly the most trust worthy or reliable person to be handing over your hard earned to imo but as said if gear is being sold for silly money you know to leave it alone


You're missing my point mate.

Your source is not infallible, whoever he is.

Nobody is infallible in this game, you pay your money and you say your prayers and you hope all goes swimmingly.

Whoever you are, that's always the case with UGL products, and its the same even for those at the top of the supply chain, no matter what some would have you believe.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

same also applies to the most governed body in the UK mate,the NHS,as mentioned earlier in the thread they have sold fake meds on their shelves unknowingly,so really your point is a bit irrelevant when aiming it towards what a dealer may want or not.

you and a cpl of others are super anti prochem,thats ok,obv got alterior motives,for the rest of the community they can see it for what it is,bodybuilders with a passion for the sport informing other bbers how best to try and avoid a mishap.

Your focusing on one point,like a cpl of other posters,instead of looking at the mass of actual accrued opinions,experiences,pic evidence etc,things like this are always going to have conspiricy thrilled guys like yourselves contributng nothing but negative input,but agian that gives balance to it all in the grand scheme.

Pretty certain everyone else can see the evidence gathered so far for what it is in a system that cant exactly be regulated in a police like manner,its bbing ffs,we are frowned and scourned upon by all and sundry,stop sounding so bitter and actually help instead of spewing what only coming across as hidden agenda,try helping out the community a little!

just bursts me when even now you still have t1ts coming into threads like this denying the obvious,or let me pre empt the next response,your gnr say i am trying to protect a vested interest yadda yadda yawn............anyway,i am passionate about the sport i love,have been severley stung in the past,when your a comping bber that comes as a painful blow when prepping for titles,i am glad the majority appreciate this thread for what it is.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Doink:2914956 said:


> You're missing my point mate.
> 
> Your source is not infallible, whoever he is.
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing with you bro, I'm not goin to be responsible for ruining what is a decent thread made to help us out.

If your source sold you a sh!t product, would he happily exchange until you had something you satisfied with or refund me your money... Mine would, That's what I mean by trust... He wouldn't fcuk me over

All you can do is trust who you're buyin from if you don't then don't buy from them


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

weeman said:


> same also applies to the most governed body in the UK mate,the NHS,as mentioned earlier in the thread they have sold fake meds on their shelves unknowingly,so really your point is a bit irrelevant when aiming it towards what a dealer may want or not.
> 
> you and a cpl of others are super anti prochem,thats ok,obv got alterior motives,for the rest of the community they can see it for what it is,bodybuilders with a passion for the sport informing other bbers how best to try and avoid a mishap.
> 
> ...


Amen to dat Weeman lollll

Conspiricies... I blame the gear; it makes people think 2 much outa the box if you know what i mean...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Amen to dat Weeman lollll
> 
> Conspiricies... I blame the gear; it makes people think 2 much outa the box if you know what i mean...


lol too many paranoid mofo's buddy,people need to be chilling out and stop watching Will Smith and Gene Hackmans masterpiece,that film just sent people loopy,woulda thought it would have gone over most bbers heads :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ewen said:


> this whole thread means nothing without evidence .
> 
> ok so far a font is different a vial is different the hologram is a little different , these things can not be 100% all the time , ugl do not have QC in place so slight differing like listed can and do happen .
> 
> why should anyone trust what you say ?


Mate you have full understanding of what goes on in a large scale proper UGL?

Let me fill you in on a couple of standards of large scale manufacturing in any industry.

its easier and cheaper to make a whole bunch of things the same, than it is to make em different - in this example labels. I have it on highest authority that the fakes in those pics were not manufactured by PC. Those holograms were not part of the huge amount ordered by PC. The results gained from those bottles - or starling lack thereof - is not manufactured by prochem.

Why should anyone trust what I say?

They shouldn't. They should look at the whole picture I am presenting, use some fvcking savvy about what I am saying and where it might have came from, and apply common fvcking sense.

Mind you - common sense aint that common it would seem.

There are users of UK boards (maybe this one, maybe not?) who have flagged up as selling sh1te. Names I'll not be sharing mind you, but you can bet their ar$es are making buttons right now.

But hey - why should anyone trust what I say, right?

To reiterate

The vials highlighted here are not made by PC. Have they been actually lab tested? Not that I have been made aware of. Is this relevant? No, it isn't, not one little ickle fickle bit - because I could post up as many lab reports as you like, and people like you would just come back and shout the same BS

"why should we trust you"

And the short answer is - that unless you have a hidden agenda (sitting on a pile of fake sh1t stock you might not be able to shift now mayhap) - who the fvck else you going to trust in a game like this?

Ultimately, I know I speak truth - all you reading can pay your money and take your choice - but don't come in fvcking off what is meant to be a genuinely helpful thread.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

rs007 said:


> Mate you have full understanding of what goes on in a large scale proper UGL?
> 
> Let me fill you in on a couple of standards of large scale manufacturing in any industry.
> 
> ...


Reps bro soon as i jump on pc...

Best way to put it!!!


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I practically use Alpha Pharma gear (mumbai) on pretty much every cycle, whether its just one compound or all the compounds, have to say personally never come across any counterfeits or dodgy batches of Alpha..

I guess even tho it is a ugl people will have to go through alot more trouble trying to fake Alpha Pharma packaging and ampules etc compared to the standard 10ml vials and labels all other ugl's produce.. all in all from experience I say Alpha Pharma is the ugl to go for

At the end of the day, whether people believe it or not, you have been warned.. don't get me wrong as I'm not saying you should "believe everything you hear/read", as on the price issue I recently picked up very very cheap Pro Chem which turned out to be gtg when compared to my old vials and been on the tren ace for a few weeks and going great, but still given the circumstances if anyone is looking to get Pro Chem or ROHM gear (forget Lixus lmao) then something like this should be taken into consideration and something to look out for, the pictures given do show vials which IMO are defo not made by Pro Chem..

hopefully this fake Pro Chem business should come to an end soon.. till then just make sure you do not end up with fake gear (pharma or ugl), you been given pics to compare if you do not have previous vials..

If your to paranoid to go for Pro Chem atm or until this is all cleared up then I would say stick to ROHM labs, as I heard from a couple reliable sources that fake ROHM is easier to spot as they grey rubber stoppers, and stick to Alpha Pharma then you can't really go wrong :thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Good thread!

Thanks for the heads up Weeman and RS :thumb:


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not anti pc at all, I'm just anti sh1t gear.

A label discrepancy does not indicate a fake product, this has happened hundreds of times with most labs and 9 times out of ten its never a fake.

As for the 'obviously have ulterior motives'... That's ridiculous and works both ways... As you raises the issue I'd say it's more likely it's the other tbh.

I just keep an open mind, I've never seen a domestic fake in the past, only sh1t gear being labelled as fake to cover their backs.

Hence my skepticism, no ulterior motive, I just don't like the way threads like this often only go one way, your intentions might be honourable, they might not but you can be sure a bunch of whores and lab pushers jump in proclaiming it as the sole truth.

All I'll say to everyone is keep an open mind, if something sounds dodgy and evidence is 'take my word for it' then it's prob best looking elsewhere.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Doink said:


> I'm not anti pc at all, I'm just anti sh1t gear.
> 
> A label discrepancy does not indicate a fake product, this has happened hundreds of times with most labs and 9 times out of ten its never a fake.
> 
> ...


lol mate,what you expecting to happen?owner of said lab throwing caution to the wind,incriminating himself instantly to come on and say here it is from the horses mouth :lol: come on please........

you have never seen a domestic fake?i'd question your level of experience within the drug scene in bbing then,there has been many well known fakes of very big labs over the years,well known throughout the industry,theres many well known tales of what have happened to people uncovered for knocking out fakes,use your imagination there if you dont know any fact,basically yes your opinion is valid,but your over sceptisiscm is blinding you,being sceptical is never a bad thing tho.

also i'd have to question the part you say only seen sh1t gear labeled as fake to cover their backs,you know this for a fact??how could you??the statement doesnt carry a lot of weight really.

I'll throw another bone out to which i forgot to mention yesterday,people who have been getting bits at super prices have been told their suppliers orders have been held at customs,why would a product which is uk made have went anywhere near customs..........


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

excellent post ! [email protected] Doink ^^^^


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I think this will be the end of ROHM and pro-chem (lixus are fcked already lol)

People like me just aren't going to take the chance. Plenty of other labs out there to choose from.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

We can think outside the box as much as we want!

Weeman and RS regardless if they have alterior motives have come on here and made you aware of the problem! If they did have something to do with prochem and these were actually real product with **** gear why would they make you aware!!????

We should thank them for what they done not talk crap!

Its as simple as that???


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

If it was a Chinese fake the labels would read "Plo.Chem" "Rixus" "LOHM"

Foolproof


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Emagine if any of you were non the wiser about these fakes!

You could potentially be at so much risk!

Its hard to tell the difference on these fakes and if RS and weeman didnt make you aware would you actually know your bottle was a fake! Until a few weeks????

Every1 on this board is paranoid to fcuk lol!!!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

rectus said:


> If it was a Chinese fake the labels would read "Plo.Chem" "Rixus" "LOHM"
> 
> Foolproof


Reps your way when i get on laptop!!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Every1 on this board is paranoid to fcuk lol!!!


This mother f*cker is with the FBI!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just on the trust your source issue, if guys who are competing have been had then surely it can happen to any of us as surely these lot will have trusted sources as they will be on gear majority of the time


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

weeman said:


> lol mate,what you expecting to happen?owner of said lab throwing caution to the wind,incriminating himself instantly to come on and say here it is from the horses mouth :lol: come on please........
> 
> you have never seen a domestic fake?i'd question your level of experience within the drug scene in bbing then,there has been many well known fakes of very big labs over the years,well known throughout the industry,theres many well known tales of what have happened to people uncovered for knocking out fakes,use your imagination there if you dont know any fact,basically yes your opinion is valid,but your over sceptisiscm is blinding you,being sceptical is never a bad thing tho.
> 
> ...


But this is all just hearsay mate, hence the skepticism.

You can say the same about my skepticism of course and you'd be right.

What I don't understand is the stupidity of people stating " I'll be more careful then when I buy my ROHM/lixus/prochem "

Lol fvcking why? Just buy something else, what's with this ridiculous pushing of prochem when there's clearly **** out there? "keep buying pro chem but be careful" surely its wiser just to buy Something else where theres far less risk of being shafted?

If you were genuinally concerned for people surely that's the wisest form of advice you could give?

I don't understand this allegiance to pc frankly mate, on this forum I've heard people proclaiming PC or superior On one hand and then stating they'd never used It on the other, if it's not **** licking what is it? It's like a popularity contest on here.... PC were a good lab with a good rep, recently it's dropped and feedback has become quite poor, this to me reeks of a damage limitation agenda, I don't know where you get your info mate and I don't need to, I just don't buy into it as I seen this coming, history is repeating itself.

So why this allegiance? Pc Is not special or superior to any of the other labs ime, in fact I've recently been quite disappointed with some of their products, as I've previously mentioned so i just use other labs, why are the people so hung up on sticking with these labs? What's their motive?

I'll just use a lab I know isn't being faked

Just out of interest though, which domestic labs have you seen being faked mate? I honestly don't recall any off the top of my head but like I say I remember certain members insinuating there were fakes to cover up the fact that their lab had dropped a bollock and keep the sheep buying.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

afraid to say ive been stung with these prochem fakes....knew all along the tren had to be fake cos it didnt do nowt and sure enough av just looked at the vial and its one of the fakes pictured...same with my t400..bastards


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> afraid to say ive been stung with these prochem fakes....knew all along the tren had to be fake cos it didnt do nowt and sure enough av just looked at the vial and its one of the fakes pictured...same with my t400..bastards


****, sorry to hear that. I'm not asking for numbers but did you pay the normal price or was it super cheap?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> ****, sorry to hear that. I'm not asking for numbers but did you pay the normal price or was it super cheap?


same price as all his other stuff..which is quite cheap anyway...normally always bang on though....had never had pc then all of a sudden he had the full range,we were over the moon cos they aint much of it round here....he's gonna be told about it


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> afraid to say ive been stung with these prochem fakes....knew all along the tren had to be fake cos it didnt do nowt and sure enough av just looked at the vial and its one of the fakes pictured...same with my t400..bastards


Unlucky mate, sorry to hear but look on the bright side, you are ok and your health hasn't been affected. I HOPE!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> same price as all his other stuff..which is quite cheap anyway...normally always bang on though....had never had pc then all of a sudden he had the full range,we were over the moon cos they aint much of it round here....he's gonna be told about it


It just proves the fact that price is not a true indicator of a legitimate product.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Unlucky mate, sorry to hear but look on the bright side, you are ok and your health hasn't been affected. I HOPE!


cheers mate...makes you wonder what the hell is actually in them though,quite worrying really


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> cheers mate...makes you wonder what the hell is actually in them though,quite worrying really


my mate tried there fakes, doesnt know much about gear he just uses it (yes, one of them guys)

it was 1month out of date which we all know doesnt make any difference and he said it hurt like **** so id say it wasnt good what ever is in there


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

interesting point has been made to me......probably a rumour as im sure there'll be loads flying around no doubt, but...................what if its not a Chinamen like people are pointing towards but another Lab pushing fakes to damage a rivals rep and trade? :huh:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> same price as all his other stuff..which is quite cheap anyway...normally always bang on though....had never had pc then all of a sudden he had the full range,we were over the moon cos they aint much of it round here....he's gonna be told about it


Give him a good slap!


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> interesting point has been made to me......probably a rumour as im sure there'll be loads flying around no doubt, but...................what if its not a Chinamen like people are pointing towards but another Lab pushing fakes to damage a rivals rep and trade? :huh:


I've used legitimate pc npp which hurt like fvck.... I've used their one rip and thought it was **** as well, never thought either were fake, I knew they weren't.. The vials even matched the nice 'legit' pictures so I was "gtg bro"

People would love to make you believe that i was dissapointed with these products (not just one offs either) was because they were fakes but it wasn't, it's because the gear was ****.

Plain and simple.

For me a different label font doesnt indicate or prove this is a fake, i dont expect any proof either as it's unlikely there is any, granted some will buy this version of events being pushed out of some lame alliegence to their source or for some reason the lab but most should just use their common sense.

IMO: and it is just this, an opinion

This is pc pushing a damage limitation agenda because they've ****ed up, badly.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> interesting point has been made to me......probably a rumour as im sure there'll be loads flying around no doubt, but...................what if its not a Chinamen like people are pointing towards but another Lab pushing fakes to damage a rivals rep and trade? :huh:


Very good point clubber and very possible indeed...


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Give him a good slap!


i wish mate..he's one of the biggest blokes in the gym haha


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Doink said:


> I've used legitimate pc npp which hurt like fvck.... I've used their one rip and thought it was **** as well, never thought either were fake, I knew they weren't.. The vials even matched the nice 'legit' pictures so I was "gtg bro"
> 
> People would love to make you believe that i was dissapointed with these products (not just one offs either) was because they were fakes but it wasn't, it's because the gear was ****.
> 
> ...


Mate, by that post, you are practically calling me a lying cvnt. Now, you can be as cynical as you want, but sometimes you can be too cynical.

The pics I have posted are of vials that were not made by PC - now you can either accept this, because, lets face it without implicating myself and others I can't really "prove" to you how I know this to be 100% fact - or you can choose to disbelieve.

What I won't accept is you basically calling me a cvnt on a public forum, no matter how fancy you dress it up.

Lets spin it - who are you? What and how do you know anything at all about this scene?

See?

Impossible and pointless to even answer.

Folk know my rep from years of posting, not as a source or any of that other conspiracy theory crap, but because my honesty is about all I have left.

Pay your money, take your choice, but don't come picking holes just because.

To reiterate; the vials described and photographed as fake, have NOT been made by PC. Its that fvcking simple.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> i wish mate..he's one of the biggest blokes in the gym haha


Kick him straight in the balls... Followed by a left and a right and if you can rounder-house...

EPIC FINISH...

The bigger they are the harder they fall...


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Give him a good slap!





rs007 said:


> Mate, by that post, you are practically calling me a lying cvnt. Now, you can be as cynical as you want, but sometimes you can be too cynical.
> 
> The pics I have posted are of vials that were not made by PC - now you can either accept this, because, lets face it without implicating myself and others I can't really "prove" to you how I know this to be 100% fact - or you can choose to disbelieve.
> 
> ...


I never mentioned you mate, you can be defensive about it if you want but i never called you anything.

Who I am is irrelevant it adds nothing to what I'm saying, just as your 'rep' adds nothing substantive to what you're saying, unless I'm some online cock sucker who makes my judgement on rep count and avi pics?... Irrelevant point tbh mate.

Your intentions might be honourable, you might believe what you say and fair fvcks if you do, I just don't buy it based on my experience with pc recently and from the growing poor feedback of their products over the past few months.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

rectus said:


> If it was a Chinese fake the labels would read "Plo.Chem" "Rixus" "LOHM"
> 
> Foolproof


 :lol:

That got a genuine lol - reps when I can!

To reiterate tho - because some people seem incapable of reading and assimilating information - no one is saying this is a drive by chinese or otherwise. The people doing it are in the UK. Some for a fact or on this board, and others you will frequent.

The blank vials full of anon. oil can be purchased dirt cheap from china, in bulk. Holograms can be. Labels can be.

Anyone with any higher level of the food chain knows this, you can go on trade key right now, and get all this pretty openly.

The Chinese are just doing what the Chinese do best - profiteering by feeding a market, they will make anything you go to them with. Hell, did anyone even see Top Gear the other week where they were copying well known cars lol

But the brains behind it, the ones looking to rob you of your hard earned coin, are in the UK.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Doink said:


> I never mentioned you mate, you can be defensive about it if you want but i never called you anything.
> 
> Who I am is irrelevant it adds nothing to what I'm saying, just as your 'rep' adds nothing substantive to what you're saying, unless I'm some online cock sucker who makes my judgement on rep count and avi pics?... Irrelevant point tbh mate.
> 
> Your intentions might be honourable, you might believe what you say and fair fvcks if you do, I just don't buy it based on my experience with pc recently and from the growing poor feedback of their products over the past few months.


Nah mate, you don't get to swerve it that easily. You are crying bull**** on the whole premise of this thread - my pics and statements here in, are a big part of this thread and the message we are trying to get accross to save innocent folk their hard earned coin and time. You question the thread and message here in, you are questioning me.

You can say fair fvcks all you want - easy to be an internet warrior - I'm telling you, these are the facts; Prochem has been faked, the signs of the fakes are as detailed in here. Its that simple. Believe, or don't. But don't start spouting crap about a whole underground industry that you don't seem to know a hell of a lot about, just because you are hypersceptical and mistrusting of everything.

Who are you Doink? I'm Ramsay Strachan - google me - nothing to hide. Only thing I have is my balls and my word.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ALL I HAVE IN THIS WORLD IS MY BALLS AND MY WORD... I WONT BREAK THEM FOR NO1...

AL PACINO


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Nah mate, you don't get to swerve it that easily. You are crying bull**** on the whole premise of this thread - my pics and statements here in, are a big part of this thread and the message we are trying to get accross to save innocent folk their hard earned coin and time. You question the thread and message here in, you are questioning me.
> 
> You can say fair fvcks all you want - easy to be an internet warrior - I'm telling you, these are the facts; Prochem has been faked, the signs of the fakes are as detailed in here. Its that simple. Believe, or don't. But don't start spouting crap about a whole underground industry that you don't seem to know a hell of a lot about, just because you are hypersceptical and mistrusting of everything.
> 
> Who are you Doink? I'm Ramsay Strachan - google me - nothing to hide. Only thing I have is my balls and my word.


Will google throw up if you're in someone's pocket though mate?

I did question you mate sure and you said "believe me of dont"... So I didn't as sure I know your name, know your Scottish and know you competed but does that add anything to the story? Nope...

I'm not accusing you of fvck all Ramsey to be honest, I'm just remaining skeptical of a story thats repeating itself, someone reminded me of the t400/300 saga about 18 months ago with people crying fake there, this reminds me of that.

Were those t3/400 fake? Were they fvck!

Just seems this story has emerged at a convenient time, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

rs007 said:


> I'm Ramsay Strachan - google me - nothing to hide.


I had to, and found this:



This whole thread is now void.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

rectus said:


> I had to, and found this:
> 
> View attachment 76709
> 
> ...


FPMSL

Second genuine lol

:lol:

It was either that or someone was going to post up a gay porn vid or something


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Doink said:


> I never mentioned you mate, you can be defensive about it if you want but i never called you anything.
> 
> Your intentions might be honourable, you might believe what you say and fair fvcks if you do, I just don't buy it based on my experience with pc recently and from the growing poor feedback of their products over the past few months.


Doink i don't know if you know me on UKM, but from the MT / UGM days you do know me quite well and i can add to this and say that as far as i know weeman and rs are in fact relaying valuable info here with no hidden agendas. I've just ordered more for my cycle and the person i spoke to who happens to be a different person they talked too, had touched upon exactly the same things and personally i believe he knows his stuff, so i guess it's just a case of trusting your source


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Doink said:


> as sure I know your name, know your Scottish and know you competed but does that add anything to the story? Nope...


It adds nothing to the story, but it adds a lot to my credibility.

Very easy to sit behind an anonymous profile and spew forth nonsense; quite another to hide behind fvck all while airing your opinion.

As for your rep count / online cock sucker comments, I expected that, you want to ask how I built that rep though, its fk all to do with cock sucking (well, maybe some :lol: ) - its mostly to do with the fact people know from years of consistent posting and no bull****, that what you see is what you get with me, and, many people on here know me personally, face to face.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

CAN WE STOP ALL THIS COCK SUCKING...

WE NEED SOME MORE GIRLS IN HERE... 2 MANY MAN 2 MANY MAN...

COME ON WHY WE ARGUEING?

RS AND WEEMAN TOLD US THE TRUTH...

DID THEY PROFIT FROM THIS? ERRR NO

DO THEY HAVE A HIDDEN AGENDA? ERRR NO

WOULD IT BE WISE TO MAKE FELLOW BODYBUILDER AWARE OF SUCH A NASTY PROBLEM... ERRR YES

WOULD YOU HAVE RATHER USED THE GEAR AND FOUND OUT 5 WEEKS INTO A COMP PREP THAT YOUR GEAR IS ACTUALLY JUST OIL... ERRR NO

PLEASE NOW ALL SHUT THE FCUK UP...


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

fight fight fight fight


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

rs007 said:


> It adds nothing to the story, but it adds a lot to my credibility.
> 
> Very easy to sit behind an anonymous profile and spew forth nonsense; quite another to hide behind fvck all while airing your opinion.
> 
> As for your rep count / online cock sucker comments, I expected that, you want to ask how I built that rep though, its fk all to do with cock sucking (well, maybe some :lol: ) - its mostly to do with the fact people know from years of consistent posting and no bull****, that what you see is what you get with me, and, many people on here know me personally, face to face.


It is mate youre right, i could be be fvcking anyone with any agenda, just like anyone else can hide an agenda.

I like your posts tbh mate, always did from the other place it's just I don't entirely buy the story as like I said, it's too convenient.

Take it personally if you want like, I couldn't give a fvck and I know you don't either. I'm just voicing my opinion which many on this forum don't do, they just follow the 'popular' posters.

Don't get me wrong, if it emerges you're right I'll apologise wholeheartedly, I just don't buy it


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

HAWKUS said:


> fight fight fight fight


Ive stripped naked and rubbed myself in butter - I'm ready to rumble lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

rs007 said:


> Ive stripped naked and rubbed myself in butter - I'm ready to rumble lol


Butter 2 high in cholestorol bro... i dont wanna have a heart attack...

Organic peanut butter and were on you ****...

you want some... lolllll


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Doink said:


> It is mate youre right, i could be be fvcking anyone with any agenda, just like anyone else can hide an agenda.
> 
> I like your posts tbh mate, always did from the other place it's just I don't entirely buy the story as like I said, it's too convenient.
> 
> ...


OK dude, thats fair enough - agree to disagree.

I just fvcking hate it when a guy who has been through a lot of sh1t past couple of years, and who has been trianing his balls off to make a return to stage can't, because he was fed crap. I don't know anyone personally who has had an abscess, but am friends with someone who does. Nasty fker in their tricep. This surfaced in my gym, and that was last fkng straw. A young lad came to me frustrated to hell because he wasn't seeing any results - first cycle, training like a machine, eating like food is about to run out - showed me his bottle, and I just thought enough is fvcking enough.

So I apologise to you right now Doink - and the rest of the readers - if I come over a little hot on this, I'm just quite passionate about the whole thing.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Feck me 16 pages, 2 people have been kind enough to let the whole community know that there are fakes going around and even provided pics, you either believe it or not, seriously just shut the f*ck up.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Sure everyone knows Ramsay has no money, he can't be in anyone pocket ;-)


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Feck me 16 pages, 2 people have been kind enough to let the whole community know that there are fakes going around and even provided pics, you either believe it or not, seriously just shut the f*ck up.


This is what I meant about the cock sucking, nothing to contribute to the discussion but several bounces on rs's scrotum. Got a like though! He's gonna print screen and put that sh1t on his wall rams.

Get off his nuts dude, me and rs had concluded the discussion yet you swarm in with a reach around...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

a mates got a bottle of ROHM TT400 but the label has no blue lines on the back of it, these ok? His ROHM Rip Blend has the lines.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Clubber Lang said:


> a mates got a bottle of ROHM TT400 but the label has no blue lines on the back of it, these ok? His ROHM Rip Blend has the lines.


Ive just not seen enough Rohm to know mate, sorry, hoping someone else will chip in on this.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Doink said:


> This is what I meant about the cock sucking, nothing to contribute to the discussion but several bounces on rs's scrotum. Got a like though! He's gonna print screen and put that sh1t on his wall rams.
> 
> Get off his nuts dude, me and rs had concluded the discussion yet you swarm in with a reach around...


Hey shut up!!! If there is a reach around in this for me, don't you go messing it up!!!

I bet when you are out with your mates you go round all the fit birds telling them your mates are all in relationships :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Doink said:


> This is what I meant about the cock sucking, nothing to contribute to the discussion but several bounces on rs's scrotum. Got a like though! He's gonna print screen and put that sh1t on his wall rams.
> 
> Get off his nuts dude, me and rs had concluded the discussion yet you swarm in with a reach around...


That post has nothing to do with rs, i dont even know him or his gay looking speedo's. Its a general post to everyone chatting sh!t in this thread, you either believe the OP or not, no need to make 16 pages of BS.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> a mates got a bottle of ROHM TT400 but the label has no blue lines on the back of it, these ok? His ROHM Rip Blend has the lines.


They are fine mate, not all vials had the lines on them and the fake rohm apparently have a grey stopper! Lol

Can't confirm that myself but I have rohm vials without the lines and they are defo legit


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Hey shut up!!! If there is a reach around in this for me, don't you go messing it up!!!
> 
> I bet when you are out with your mates you go round all the fit birds telling them your mates are all in relationships :lol:


cockblocker extraordinaire!


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> That post has nothing to do with rs, i dont even know him or his gay looking speedo's. Its a general post to everyone chatting sh!t in this thread, you either believe the OP or not, no need to make 16 pages of BS.


So... Er... This discussion forum thing, it's not for discussion then?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok so photos of the reported fakes have gone up against the genuine PC products.

Some believe Weeman and RS are genuine in what they say, some call bullsh*t and think it's damage control.

The fakes in question are sh*t either way. Whether they are fakes or a sh*t batch doesn't affect the end user at all. We all now know what to look out for so as long as you buy the genuine product then think what you like about the fakes as either way they're rubbish.

I just bought some T400 and although only 3 weeks in libido is up and I suspect weight will follow. I'll happily continue buying PC unless one day someone finds a toenail in their vial.

So yeah, avoid the fake/sh*t batch and buy the ones we all know work and stop bitching.

Obviously received free test in payment for being a PC bum licker.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mitch6689 said:


> Ok so photos of the reported fakes have gone up against the genuine PC products.
> 
> Some believe Weeman and RS are genuine in what they say, some call bullsh*t and think it's damage control.
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> hahaha


Jesus, I don't want it to be public knowledge. Oh wait..

Like the tramp who was paid by huge companies for 'advertising space' on his body in the form of tattoos, I'd accept gear from anyone who needs a good review


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Nah mate, you don't get to swerve it that easily. You are crying bull**** on the whole premise of this thread - my pics and statements here in, are a big part of this thread and the message we are trying to get accross to save innocent folk their hard earned coin and time. You question the thread and message here in, you are questioning me.
> 
> You can say fair fvcks all you want - easy to be an internet warrior - I'm telling you, these are the facts; Prochem has been faked, the signs of the fakes are as detailed in here. Its that simple. Believe, or don't. But don't start spouting crap about a whole underground industry that you don't seem to know a hell of a lot about, just because you are hypersceptical and mistrusting of everything.
> 
> Who are you Doink? *I'm Ramsay Strachan - google me* - nothing to hide. Only thing I have is my balls and my word.


genuinely made me laugh my ass off . how long you been wanting to say that to someone? :lol:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Im Dover; Ben Dover... Google me; you will be impressed...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Mate you have full understanding of what goes on in a large scale proper UGL?
> 
> Let me fill you in on a couple of standards of large scale manufacturing in any industry.
> 
> ...


chill

keep yer speedos on gordon ...


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)

can any one help has any had lixus lab t400that has gone hard in side of the vial its been at room temp, looks pretty dodgy to me, what you guys think


----------



## Mat83 (Feb 26, 2012)

any 1


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mat83 said:


> can any one help has any had lixus lab t400that has gone hard in side of the vial its been at room temp, looks pretty dodgy to me, what you guys think


Probably for the best mate, sh1te stuff anyway!

Sounds like its crashed though, put it in the airing cupboard or on a radiator to see if it will come back.

I wouldnt want to use it myself though

Ps...You would get a better response if you started your own thread mate


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Should there be the slating of ROHM and Lixus products if there is no proof like we have with Prochem?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ahh its such a relief that ALL of my Prochem is genuine.... 

As for Lixus and ROHM I have seen no fakes, there are quality issues with possibly Lixus but I have seen no definitive fakes.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Just sat and read every single post from start to finish,

I will start with thanks to the Weeman and RS007 for posting the information and pics up, I would also like to thank every single person who posted in this thread as it enabled me to see this from both sides of the spectrum whether it be a competitor lab faking them or the UK going through china, or even if it was a bad batch.

I have used PC in the past along with many others such as biochem,genpharm,medtech,rohm,britanic labs etc and will continue to use UGL's.

I will be checking all labelling on any further purchases as I imagine many of the same traits will follow on either brands label.

Interesting read guys and thanks again


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

As always if you use a trusted source you should be fine.

As for the fake situation it is being actively dealt with in various ways.


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

Dezw said:


> As always if you use a trusted source you should be fine.
> 
> As for the fake situation it is being actively dealt with in various ways.


By putting hormone in their oil now?

LOL


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Ahh its such a relief that ALL of my Prochem is genuine....


Excellent - please put detailed pics of ALL your genuine up then so we know what to look for :whistling:


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Excellent - please put detailed pics of ALL your genuine up then so we know what to look for :whistling:


hmmm lol


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone got pics of the other products that have been faked such as the tren/test 300 or tri tren by pro chem?

or are the only known fakes the tri-test/deca ?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up lads...though i trust my source its good to know what to look out for in fakes etc


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Dezw said:


> As always if you use a trusted source you should be fine.
> 
> As for the fake situation it is being actively dealt with in various ways.


Yes as I have said too, stick with your source if he is good, those that end up buying the copy's post them up? it will be easy to eliminate the fakes , it wont take long soon before we know where the fakes actually come/area's site ect. once people starting sharing information on the forum as long as the mods are happy, we dont want people becoming ill or ****ed off blaming a good lab with a great reputation.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Delhi said:


> Ahh its such a relief that ALL of my Prochem is genuine....
> 
> As for Lixus and ROHM I have seen no fakes, there are quality issues with possibly Lixus but I have seen no definitive fakes.


lixus dont produce anymore? Havent done for some time ive heard.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, very useful/confusing thread. Have serious doubts about my own PC that i'm currently on... Not very impressed with the results (or lack of) that I'm seeing (or not)...

Perhaps someone could take a look at see what they think?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

exalta said:


> Well, very useful/confusing thread. Have serious doubts about my own PC that i'm currently on... Not very impressed with the results (or lack of) that I'm seeing (or not)...
> 
> Perhaps someone could take a look at see what they think?


going by the pics they look legit


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

exalta - surprised your not finding anything off that trenabol

i cant sleep at all lol what dose you using


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

will have pics up tomorrow of my gear lads


----------



## dan 999 (Feb 28, 2012)

just a piece of info i want to share lads as i thought the same before about the halogram. it was on one bottla and then not on the next. But if you go to www.lixuslabs.com it tells you on there home page that ones with and without hologrames are real and shows you pictures of both. please check this out and get back to me. tks


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

tprice said:


> exalta - surprised your not finding anything off that trenabol
> 
> i cant sleep at all lol what dose you using


First week did 50mg Mon weds fri, just to test the water, then did 100mg 3x week for a few weeks and have since gone up to 400mg/week... none of the standard side effects like insomnia, night sweats, etc. And very little in terms of actual effects, maybe a little but I was expecting a lot more tbh...

Assuming that PC, ROHM and lix are out of the picture, anyone have recommendations of other labs' tren ace - one that appears to be clean, accurately dosed and relatively pip free?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

exalta said:



> First week did 50mg Mon weds fri, just to test the water, then did 100mg 3x week for a few weeks and have since gone up to 400mg/week... none of the standard side effects like insomnia, night sweats, etc. And very little in terms of actual effects, maybe a little but I was expecting a lot more tbh...
> 
> Assuming that PC, ROHM and lix are out of the picture, anyone have recommendations of other labs' tren ace - one that appears to be clean, accurately dosed and relatively pip free?


I had a similar experience with pc npp, switched labs and noted a strong difference when I was actually getting 200mg npp a day give or take, I'd estimate pc npp at around half the stated dosage of 200mg per ml.....

Definite dosage issues on that particular product, got a bit of surplus onerip to run and a vial of their prop and I'm done with them.

Fake gear, real gear, whatever the fvcking story then it's too much hassle, I'll find a lab without all the fvcking bullsh1t around it and avoid the aggro.

Because I'm a sensible fvcker.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lixus dont produce anymore? Havent done for some time ive heard.


Noooooooooooot strictly true.....they produce Fortis Medica now.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

got some rohm today eq, test hep, tri test from same place i have used many times its rohm as it always has been, he did say there is an issue with some fakes but no one seems to have seen a rohm fake as yet, i see somebody posted they have grey stoppers in the fakes but no picture anywhere, ive never used pc as i cant get it without using an internet site so i guess i wont be now, hadnt seen this thread before i spoke to him and he mentioned there maybe some fakes floating around.

im happy to carry on with rohm although its not the only lab i use or would i ever have all my eggs in one basket, so if there are fakes there is off course real ones still out there.

as i understand it the ppl close to source are a small community of people so i dont doubt the threads legitimacy, there are fakes out there, i would post some pics but its nothing you's havent seen before


----------



## dan 999 (Feb 28, 2012)

yakuza said:


> Noooooooooooot strictly true.....they produce Fortis Medica now.


sorry lads Doink does this mean i should not be able to buy Lixus stuff anymore. And to Yakuza what is (foris medice) thank you


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

so judging by the posts in this thread it is only pc that is 'faked'

lixus are just all over the place with dosing and labels but still lixus

rohm there are no fakes known of

why name this thread all 3 labs when its only prochem that has this problem


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

dan 999 said:


> sorry lads Doink does this mean i should not be able to buy Lixus stuff anymore. And to Yakuza what is (foris medice) thank you


Im sure You can buy surplus old stock mate but I've heard from a few people that lixus are no longer producing so there won't be any new stuff coming.

As per crazy paver, im Not entirely sure why either they or ROHM have been mentioned in this thread as still there seems to be nodoby with any knowledge on the ROHM and Lixus fakes


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Doink said:


> Im sure You can buy surplus old stock mate but I've heard from a few people that lixus are no longer producing so there won't be any new stuff coming.
> 
> As per crazy paver, im Not entirely sure why either they or ROHM have been mentioned in this thread as still there seems to be nodoby with any knowledge on the ROHM and Lixus fakes


Fake lixus rip an deca, notice how rip (has tren in it) same coulor as deca





REAL RIP

Happy Doink????


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

How you doing big Joe?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dezw said:


> How you doing big Joe?


Hey D 

Things could be better, but we plod on 

How u Buddy??


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Lixus stopped producing months ago though as said before but glad you posted the pics Joe as I didn't believe they would have been faked!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually Joe having looked at those pics they are wrong.

I had real rip about 6 months ago and it was light colour like the first and I am 100% certain it was real, so those photos prove nothing in my opinion.

Hope you are well anyway pal


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Lixus stopped producing months ago though as said before but glad you posted the pics Joe as I didn't believe they would have been faked!


Alright mate!!

TBH its irrelevant if Lixus have stopped producing!

99% of users are unaware of this fact, so even more reason for fakers to bang out Lixus products as will be no competition lol!

Perfect scenario for offloading fakes!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Heard from another site that 'Lixus' are still communicating with their customers via a website. Absolute bollocks but as you said if people don't know then they will buy them!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Actually Joe having looked at those pics they are wrong.
> 
> I had real rip about 6 months ago and it was light colour like the first and I am 100% certain it was real, so those photos prove nothing in my opinion.
> 
> Hope you are well anyway pal


Its not possible to be clear if it has tren in it mate, the powder is dirty brown colour!

Sure it can be lighter, depending on tren , but cant be clear like pic shown!!

Perhaps just had prop in it, which is a common technique fakers use as prop is cheap as chips


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Heard from another site that 'Lixus' are still communicating with their customers via a website. Absolute bollocks but as you said if people don't know then they will buy them!


TBF im natty now anyway for over a year, and have never used Lixus in any case so I wouldnt know what they doing lol!!


----------



## aytosh (Sep 30, 2011)

why would someone fake a UGL? its already ugl 

there are idiot people in this world. you sell a fake roid, you sell only once, you sell the original, you sell thousands. its simple


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Its not possible to be clear if it has tren in it mate, the powder is dirty brown colour!
> 
> Sure it can be lighter, depending on tren , but cant be clear like pic shown!!
> 
> Perhaps just had prop in it, which is a common technique fakers use as prop is cheap as chips


Again I will have to disagree!

Wildcat used to have a Tren and Test mix (TNT400) which was dark brown in colour.

They released a TNT 450 which was light in colour, looked completely different. There was tren in it as well cos I remember lying on the kitchen floor coughing my guts up. They could be colouring it, god only knows but I wouldn't assume it has to be dark at all.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

jw007 said:


> TBF im natty now anyway for over a year, and have never used Lixus in any case so I wouldnt know what they doing lol!!


Hows that working out for you?

Do gear users spit on you when they walk past you? If not they should!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Again I will have to disagree!
> 
> Wildcat used to have a Tren and Test mix (TNT400) which was dark brown in colour.
> 
> They released a TNT 450 which was light in colour, looked completely different. There was tren in it as well cos I remember lying on the kitchen floor coughing my guts up. They could be colouring it, god only knows but I wouldn't assume it has to be dark at all.


Light, but cant be clear, not poss im afraid,

Just off clear, sure, clear no!!

Coughing guts up means nothing someimes its the oil!!

I cant use cyp because I get what would normally be known as "tren cough" from that, always have


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh it wasn't clear by any means! Theres always a hint of colour in it.

We could debate this til the cows come home but unless you are having a sh1t while they brew it in the bath then we will never know for sure!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Oh it wasn't clear by any means! Theres always a hint of colour in it.
> 
> We could debate this til the cows come home but unless you are having a sh1t while they brew it in the bath then we will never know for sure!


If look at pic posted, the rip\tren completely clear, which at very least means no tren in it!

Being natty sucks ar5e big time mate, but get used to it lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

jw007 said:


> If look at pic posted, the rip\tren completely clear, which at very least means no tren in it!
> 
> Being natty sucks ar5e big time mate, but get used to it lol


tren can be clear if when cooked its not warmed to much.

the warmer it goes the more it oxidises and the darker it goes


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Again I will have to disagree!
> 
> Wildcat used to have a Tren and Test mix (TNT400) which was dark brown in colour.
> 
> They released a TNT 450 which was light in colour, looked completely different. There was tren in it as well cos I remember lying on the kitchen floor coughing my guts up. They could be colouring it, god only knows but I wouldn't assume it has to be dark at all.


just as a note the "tren cough" has zero to do with tren content and everything to do with oil/solvent and possibly injection technique - its an internet myth.

altho it can happen with tren, its by no means limited to it alone


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

crazypaver1 said:


> tren can be clear if when cooked its not warmed to much.
> 
> the warmer it goes the more it oxidises and the darker it goes


genuine question here

as soon as tren exposed to air/oxygen it will oxidise to some extent or other, therfore giving some depth of colour - never clear though

thats not a statment, but a question?

unless made in a vacum, no discoulouring would be impossible

totally off with that?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Fake lixus rip an deca, notice how rip (has tren in it) same coulor as deca
> 
> View attachment 76860
> 
> ...


Good to finally see it yeah.

Although... I have used lixus rip in the past and one was very light almost like deca, almost clear and the other later on down the line a gold colour. So it's not conclusive is it, not doubting you like I just like to keep an open mind, I haven't actually seen any new lixus stock in months, I thought they'd gone tbh.

Both were real lixus rip btw, both worked but I had my doubts at the time about the difference but we're going back a while.


----------



## revop0001 (Oct 25, 2011)

anyone know if the fakes have the 3 wavy lines under the sticker? (Regarding PC labs)


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow you wait ages for one to turn up and then three turn up at once. Bit like buses.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

coco said:


> genuine question here
> 
> as soon as tren exposed to air/oxygen it will oxidise to some extent or other, therfore giving some depth of colour - never clear though
> 
> ...


its not like test and deca and such, tren is the only compound that will do this, the higher the heat when brewing the more it cools the darker it goes.

colur also has alot to do with raws thats why some deca's are darker than other deca's.

one batch might of been with one companys powder and another batch from another lot of powder.


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

revop0001 said:


> anyone know if the fakes have the 3 wavy lines under the sticker? (Regarding PC labs)


anyone know the anwser to this?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

imabigguy said:


> anyone know the anwser to this?


no mate i think genuine PC gear has 3 wavy lines


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

For reference...PC 1 rip, tren e and mast e...all genuine afaik


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Good thread thanks for that..

I get my ROHM straight from the seed so i will keep my eyes open and ear to the ground.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Still no evidence of fake ROHM though, or did I miss something?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

My usual supplier has just started selling Prochem this week. Injectibles and orals are listed, but only the injectibles are priced.

Makes me suspicious that he's just bought a load of "too good to be true" Prochem fake vials.

Even if they're legit, its a shame. The Prochem brand is finished now.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Not really mate! There still a good brand and choice of many on here


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Not really mate! There still a good brand and *choice of many on here*


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

The prochem brand is hardly finished mate, but for the actions of a few scammers (And some people not considering thier actions beofre they cry wolf...) this is not the end.

Legit prochem is a still as good if not better than any other UG out there at the moment, and now we all have the benefit of pictures to identify if we have a good source or not (What I have said to be the key all along). So its simple look at your stuff, if it fits teh legitimate pics then you are gtg.

On a larger scale I suspect Prochem will respond very soon with improved security measures...

This could happen to ANY brand out there and in many ways pays testament to the poularity and quality that PC has delivered over the years...I mean seriously this is the first time I have ever heard of a UG lab being faked with so much vigour. That level of attention is usualy reserved for pharmaceutical labs like organon....think about that and you will soon realise PC are not in this position because they were crap, but because they were so good.

Now personaly I would like to see all fakes removed from ALL gear, but fake gear is a reality we all have to live with and moving forward the scammers are getting better and better at impersonating the legit stuff, which means we all have to be ever more vigilant and ensure we get legit sources.

Comments and fingers being pointed at legit people help NO ONE as brand damage is being caused by people who supposedly support PC.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I trust me source im always gotten legit Pro.Chem iknow this for a fact cause it does what it says infact i had to stop using PC Tren cause of the Tren sides where so strong acid reflux etc... So i don`t mind paying that bit extra knowing im getting legit gear.


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

will be picking up a vial of Sus today, very cheap, my source has just started getting in prochem and hes doing it me very low to see what i think, il post a pic up and be gratefull if you guys could tell me what you think.

peace


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

Also anyone know of Bio Chem Industries Fakes?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

DaveCarnage said:


> Also anyone know of Bio Chem Industries Fakes?


no but aload of powerlifter friends of mine have tried Bio Chem and say its ****e. Hope that helps lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Again I will have to disagree!
> 
> Wildcat used to have a Tren and Test mix (TNT400) *which was dark brown in colour. *
> 
> They released a TNT 450 which was light in colour, looked completely different. There was tren in it as well cos I remember lying on the kitchen floor coughing my guts up. They could be colouring it, god only knows but I wouldn't assume it has to be dark at all.


their tren-en, TNT450 and 400s were the same. Over baked tren-en i think as their tren-ace was always golden. Or just a weird tren-en pillet problem. Still, it always worked a treat.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Delhi said:


> The prochem brand is hardly finished mate, but for the actions of a few scammers (And some people not considering thier actions beofre they cry wolf...) this is not the end.
> 
> Legit prochem is a still as good if not better than any other UG out there at the moment, and now we all have the benefit of pictures to identify if we have a good source or not (What I have said to be the key all along). So its simple look at your stuff, if it fits teh legitimate pics then you are gtg.
> 
> ...


amen to that del, but what youve got to remember is whats also helping NO-ONE is theres actually guys out there devaluing PC and others products with astonishing acts of greed. but i suppose its the same mind set as fakers - make as much money as possible without regard for others. these people have no real concern for PC or users, and im sure youll agree would be better off in investment banking or something, lol

we all know how cheap the fakes were and some price lists/and behaviour ive seen were frankly far more damaging imo


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

DaveCarnage said:


> Also anyone know of Bio Chem Industries Fakes?


Has there been any proof of this brand being faked?

They are still quite a small lab, so faking this would be impractical no?

But on a lighter note, I've got a vial of Sus 250, Masteron, Test P, Tren A, and Equipoise all from Bio Chem which are getting sent away for testing through a friend of mine so I will let you know the results. I suspect the probability of it being fake is very unlikely, however dosage is another question.......


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

How do you come to the conclusion PC are 'better' than any other UGL out there?

Ime I wouldn't place them above any other lab, alongside most, below a couple.

Statements like that stink of a desire to mislead people and that's what fvcks me off most.

Pc are just another UGL, no better off worse than many others, sure they are better than some but then there are labs I wouldn't touch with a barge pole.

Statements like that **** me off tbh, it's what's given many a bad name, it's based on nothing.

I've used a lot of UGL, they're one of the better ones sure, or should I say were up until say the last 6-8 months but they don't stand out in quality by any lengths nor are they immune to batch cock ups, the recent batches of npp for example.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

As long as it has exactly what is says it has in the vial, no lab is better than any other.

Test is test!


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Exactly mate, I can't comprehend the statements some people make with regards to this issue.

Well, I can....


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Doink said:


> Exactly mate, I can't comprehend the statements some people make with regards to this issue.
> 
> Well, I can....


I know what you mean, people cry FAKE straight away because they aren't making gains or aren't getting any side effects from gear and swear their diet and training is 100% or whatever.

Regardless, without a lab certificate showing test results of the batch of gear they are using the statement is just ludicrous and damaging to the respective UGL which is probably doing a good job and pumping out quality gear.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a Pro-Chem forum right? It's the only reason I signed up...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

this thread and more threads were everyone is posting pics up of every piece of PC gear is boring the ****e out of me now.

you only need to read page 1 of this thread and you know legit from fake. Why does everyone have to go on and on and......


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

u don't have to click on every thread do u?? you control the fingers that controls the mouse to click on them and open then dont u! people have a right to get worried!!


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

Right as i said earlier I was picking up some very cheap Pro.chem sus today, as my source has just got it in recently and has practically Gave it me for beans to try. My camera is absolutely **** so you cant really tell but ive got a few pics anyway. From where im looking im pretty much 100% sure its legit, what do you guys think?



says "flip off" on lid

Hologram is crystal clear, very shiny, embossed well (the lion and pro chem writing stick out nicely and feel well done)

it says "ph balanced pain free formula" on the side

The Writing or colouring etc isnt blurry or faded in any way

The "pro chem laboratories" writing is fairly thin and slightly italic

the Ingredients list font is a little thicker and non italic.

What are people thinking?


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

PlymDan said:


> Has there been any proof of this brand being faked?
> 
> They are still quite a small lab, so faking this would be impractical no?
> 
> But on a lighter note, I've got a vial of Sus 250, Masteron, Test P, Tren A, and Equipoise all from Bio Chem which are getting sent away for testing through a friend of mine so I will let you know the results. I suspect the probability of it being fake is very unlikely, however dosage is another question.......


yeah, ive seen Ok results from Bio Chem gear but have always ended up upping my dose. I think they may be slightly under dosed at times possibly, but maybe im just impatient and eager :] be interesting to see those lab results!


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

look gd to me


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

DaveCarnage said:


> Right as i said earlier I was picking up some very cheap Pro.chem sus today, as my source has just got it in recently and has practically Gave it me for beans to try. My camera is absolutely **** so you cant really tell but ive got a few pics anyway. From where im looking im pretty much 100% sure its legit, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 77040
> View attachment 77041
> ...


The reason it's cheap is that the damage has been done to their reputation !!!!!


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Reassuring to know labels are in the process of being redesigned. This thread needs be stickied on the basis of potential health risks, not todo so would be irresponsible and bordering on negligent. The manufacturer of these vials couldn't care less about any consequential health implications, anyone that thinks otherwise is deluded.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my training partner got a phone call while at the gym from a old mate in Loughborough, apparantly hes been shafted with some fake PC.

£8 a bottle. Smooth lids & hologram.

seems like its spreading.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow £8 a bottle? More fool him lol that would arouse suspicion straight away.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

the gear scene is so fack3d up you cant trust anyone, when it comes down to money people are just out to get what they can ,money the route to all evil


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Wow £8 a bottle? More fool him lol that would arouse suspicion straight away.


lol, very true.

hes probably a Student. Ha


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

outlaw said:


> the gear scene is so fack3d up you cant trust anyone, when it comes down to money people are just out to get what they can ,money the route to all evil


You can trust your source that you've previously used mate, well thats what i do....any new sources i always 'test-order' to see if things are legit.


----------



## Philthyphil (Mar 4, 2012)

Heres some pics pf of the rohm gear i just recieved. notice the NPP is the only one with the wavy lines... hmmmm

doesnt look good to me


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

All looks fine imo. I got 3 more rohm vials the other day, only one has blue wavy lines, but apparently this is just due to different vial supplier. All those look good.


----------



## Philthyphil (Mar 4, 2012)

exalta said:


> All looks fine imo. I got 3 more rohm vials the other day, only one has blue wavy lines, but apparently this is just due to different vial supplier. All those look good.


That's great news! All the fake talk had me sweatin! Thanks for the input man


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

still no fake rohm then? hmmm


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

m575 said:


> still no fake rohm then? hmmm


Is there fake rohm going about? havent heard anything about ROHM being faked...maybe a mod can chip in? :confused1:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is there fake rohm going about? havent heard anything about ROHM being faked...maybe a mod can chip in? :confused1:


my point exaclty. the title of the thread states otherwise but ya know.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

m575 said:


> my point exaclty. the title of the thread states otherwise but ya know.


If there are rohm fakes surely someone on here can get a picture from somewhere it cant be that hard


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

baggsy said:


> If there are rohm fakes surely someone on here can get a picture from somewhere it cant be that hard


well this is the thing. the only ones that have been 'proved' are the prochem ones.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

outlaw said:


> the gear scene is so fack3d up you cant trust anyone, when it comes down to money people are just out to get what they can ,money the route to all evil


the gear scene is very trusting compared to the class A scene. cant trust anyone it that game


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

How to spot a ROHM Fake?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> How to spot a ROHM Fake?


yet to see or anything about ROHM fakes.

TBH is should be removed from the threads title, unless proven otherwise.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

the rumor was that fake rohm had grey stopper not clear but still never seen any pics to prove it or anyone even said they have purchased any


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Philthyphil said:


> View attachment 77735
> 
> 
> View attachment 77736
> ...


the wavy lines are scored into the glass by the vail producer. Some PC have the same aswell. Unsure whether ROHM and PC use just the one supplier or two, as some come with lines and others dont. Either are G2G.


----------



## supanova (May 17, 2009)

Lixus clomid and lixus tamoxifen, same label design, different lid seals...both products have the same barcode number. what you think real or fake?


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm pretty much convinced there is no such thing as Rohm fakes.


----------



## fairz (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey, sorry to invade in the conversation.. i got one question for you guys.. going to take extreme nutritions t bullets (Pro Hormone).. unitedpharmacies ok to get nolva from? and how much do i need to take and when.. OBVIOUSLY going to be for my rat though :S


----------



## theplastickid (Jul 28, 2005)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> For reference...PC 1 rip, tren e and mast e...all genuine
> 
> View attachment 76918


Mine dont have writting on the lid saying flip off what is the consistancy of your masteron?


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

My source was telling me there's a fair bit

of fake pro anavar about in prestwich that goes for a very low price also said

t6 are being faked and now proper ones have a differnt lid


----------



## theplastickid (Jul 28, 2005)

Would love some feedback on these:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

si23 said:


> My source was telling me there's a fair bit
> 
> of fake pro anavar about in prestwich that goes for a very low price also said
> 
> t6 are being faked and now proper ones have a differnt lid


Did he say what he thinks the Var is replaced with?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

so wheres all these fakes then thats what i wanna know. :huh: :rolleye:


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

My only surprise is how amateur these counterfeiters are considering the amount of money that can be made! I`m sure even those clowns on the apprentice could do a better job and that`s saying something lol. I mean how hard is it to get an exact replica label printed?? Just a matter of time before the genuine labels are replicated perfectly and posting pics on here will be a waste of time.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

Got my gear through today (PC) and this will be my first cycle of dbol + test so I'm quite keen to make sure my gear is legit! (hence signed up just to post ITT)

Now everything seems legit to me except the 'balance' is with a capital B, but in the legit photos first couple pages of this thread there is a lower case b. Could this just be a discrepancy within ProChem rather than an extremely good fake?

http://i40.tinypic.com/1538lev.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/mw6qll.jpg

What's everyones views on these? Pretty excited to get started with my cycle but want to do the sensible things and get opinions from those who are experienced!


----------



## Newbi (Jun 23, 2012)

I have just bought 2 bottles of t 400. The thing is the bottle are different. And one of the labels is wonky as If put on by hand the start and exp dates are the same as is the barcode. The consistency looks different aswell. *They are from lixus labs.*start 09/11 exp 06/17 barcode on both is 671860013624. Bought from extreme3fitness


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

^Edit your post! No sources.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

What you lot think?


----------



## anthall76 (Oct 30, 2011)

have u got any pics of rip blend mine have got flip off witten on the top and they look ok,worried now lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

AnotherLevel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my gear through today (PC) and this will be my first cycle of dbol + test so I'm quite keen to make sure my gear is legit! (hence signed up just to post ITT)
> 
> ...


^^ looks spot on.



chopthebench said:


> What you lot think?
> 
> View attachment 91574
> 
> ...


its fine. Test-enanthate is printed in Bold as it should be, ribbed hologram. Its fine.



anthall76 said:


> have u got any pics of rip blend mine have got flip off witten on the top and they look ok,worried now lol


PC should have Flip Off on theyre lids.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

theplastickid said:


> Would love some feedback on these:


used before, did what it was supposed to do. Was no different from WCs mast-e, would use again.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lixus and prochem just avoid all together from what ive read, meditech are a crap lab but i think even they would have less chance of dodgy gear than pc now days


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

bump for the experts to have a look at my pics up there


----------



## bigdenk (Aug 15, 2012)

I've not gained a single pound on any prochem ever.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bigdenk said:


> I've not gained a single pound on any prochem ever.


lol. Poor diet and training routine by the looks of it then.


----------



## bigdenk (Aug 15, 2012)

Regardless of ones diet, 800mg of test and 40mg of dianabol ed should put on a few pounds to absolutely any one.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bigdenk said:


> I've not gained a single pound on any prochem ever.


What were you eating like one piece of fruit a day and some water? Poor diet poor results and don`t come with that bolloks that your diet was great cause if it was you would have gained.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> used before, did what it was supposed to do. Was no different from WCs mast-e, would use again.


Tbh thats is some good masteron i loved it last time i used it


----------



## bigdenk (Aug 15, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> What were you eating like one piece of fruit a day and some water? Poor diet poor results and don`t come with that bolloks that your diet was great cause if it was you would have gained.


No i wasn't eating one piece of fruit a day and some water. Who would?

It's my opinion, I've used pro chem, I found it sh1t.

I've used other stuff and gained fine.

What's next? am I going to be asked my diet and work out routine?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bigdenk said:


> No i wasn't eating one piece of fruit a day and some water. Who would?
> 
> It's my opinion, I've used pro chem, I found it sh1t.
> 
> ...


Erm yeah since diet and workout dictates results on cycle then yeah


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok guys need some thoughts.

I was pretty sure that all the "genuine" pc had flip off on the lids.

My latest lot have the flip off raised lid and also a good raised hologram as shown in the pics BUT as it has a slighter bigger h in the pro chem text.

Thoughts weeman/rs?

Have they made the fakes better? Or am I good to go?

Cheers


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Some better pics.

Things I notice are the words ph balanced pain free formula had balanced in lower case in other peoples and balanced on mine is capital B

Also the pc chem laboratories on mine has a slightly bigger h & b.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bradz said:


> Some better pics.
> 
> Things I notice are the words ph balanced pain free formula had balanced in lower case in other peoples and balanced on mine is capital B
> 
> ...


Sorry to say this mate but they look fake to me, labels and font don't look right at all


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I hear ya mate but what's getting me is the lids are the ones that say flip off and no reported fakes had them and also the hologram is very very good.

These also came from a really good source and someone I know well,even he is raging at the fact they could be fake.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bradz said:


> I hear ya mate but what's getting me is the lids are the ones that say flip off and no reported fakes had them and also the hologram is very very good.
> 
> These also came from a really good source and someone I know well,even he is raging at the fact they could be fake.


It's a strange one, I don't use PC any more but I've just checked, I still have a vial of TT400 and their super tren, the labels are identical to each other font wise(different font to yours) but the bit where it says 'pH balanced' the vial of super tren has a capital B where as the TT400 has a lower case b.....


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I dont know it looks genuine to me, here is a pic of a vial of 1rip i had from a previous cycle and your pic side by side



Have you injected it to see if its ok or is your source reliable?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

why not just use a different lab lads?

even most new ugl are more reliable than prochem now lol :rolleye:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I've not read through the whole thread yet, but I saw on another forum, the real ProChem vials have three small wavy lines under the label! That true?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

ShaunH101 said:


> I've not read through the whole thread yet, but I saw on another forum, the real ProChem vials have three small wavy lines under the label! That true?


No mate thats not true, the wavy lines are put on by the manufacturer of the vials....plus ROHM also had the same lines on their vial, now they dont etc.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

crazypaver1 said:


> why not just use a different lab lads?
> 
> even most new ugl are more reliable than prochem now lol :rolleye:


Same here, pc would be the last ugl i'd use even at that id contemplate going natural! :lol:


----------

